# Flynn Contsruction Canada



## reginaangulin

Hi 

Has anyone heard off a construction company called Flynn in Canada, Husband has a interview with them in 2 weeks time, in the roofing part. Any general info would be great. 
Or if anyone has gone over with them from Ireland/UK to work in Canada. They are taking workers from Ireland & uk to Canada to work & seems to be giving them alot of perks like paying there flight, digs etc and then offereing a live to work after the 3 months off being there? 

Thanks 

Regina


----------



## hoppy

Hi Regina,
Sorry I dont know anything about them, but i was wondering do you or your hubby know of any other companies hiring irish construction workers, my husband is a site foreman/manager. He is really interested in getting work in Canada and any help or tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks





reginaangulin said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone heard off a construction company called Flynn in Canada, Husband has a interview with them in 2 weeks time, in the roofing part. Any general info would be great.
> Or if anyone has gone over with them from Ireland/UK to work in Canada. They are taking workers from Ireland & uk to Canada to work & seems to be giving them alot of perks like paying there flight, digs etc and then offereing a live to work after the 3 months off being there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regina


----------



## reginaangulin

hoppy said:


> Hi Regina,
> Sorry I dont know anything about them, but i was wondering do you or your hubby know of any other companies hiring irish construction workers, my husband is a site foreman/manager. He is really interested in getting work in Canada and any help or tips would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

I only know that my Husband got the Advert from a mate who had The Star Newspaper and the add was in that. They are holding interviews in Dublin 2 weeks time in the Hilton Hotel, he said that they dont just look for roofers, but all kinds in the contstruction industry. 
My Husband just sent a email to Flynn and they replied to him. So it might be worth a try to send his CV off to them, their Website is Flynn 
If I hear off anything else, when he goes for the interview, I will let you know.


----------



## hoppy

Thanks Regina, thats a great help. Hope all goes well for your hubby.

Regards Ciara


----------



## mosdefsc

reginaangulin said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone heard off a construction company called Flynn in Canada, Husband has a interview with them in 2 weeks time, in the roofing part. Any general info would be great.
> Or if anyone has gone over with them from Ireland/UK to work in Canada. They are taking workers from Ireland & uk to Canada to work & seems to be giving them alot of perks like paying there flight, digs etc and then offereing a live to work after the 3 months off being there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regina


Hey there, I am currently working on a development that Flynn has the roofing contract for and I can tell you that are a legit union company with divison all over Ontario and the rest of Canada. They also have a sheet metal wing too. Far as I can see they pay well, benefits etc, your husband might want to brush up his portugese...lol as most crews are portugese immigrants in Ontario at least 


hope that helped


----------



## reginaangulin

mosdefsc said:


> Hey there, I am currently working on a development that Flynn has the roofing contract for and I can tell you that are a legit union company with divison all over Ontario and the rest of Canada. They also have a sheet metal wing too. Far as I can see they pay well, benefits etc, your husband might want to brush up his portugese...lol as most crews are portugese immigrants in Ontario at least
> 
> 
> hope that helped


Thanks for that, its great to hear good reports , he was giving 2 areas of where too work Alberta & Saskatchewan, his interview is on the 8th, so fingers crossed !


----------



## Jennianne

My husband had an interview with them yesterday 2!! has ur hubby had his yet??? his was for the glazing side. It would be based in edmonton in alberta!

Jennifer x





reginaangulin said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone heard off a construction company called Flynn in Canada, Husband has a interview with them in 2 weeks time, in the roofing part. Any general info would be great.
> Or if anyone has gone over with them from Ireland/UK to work in Canada. They are taking workers from Ireland & uk to Canada to work & seems to be giving them alot of perks like paying there flight, digs etc and then offereing a live to work after the 3 months off being there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regina


----------



## VickyScotland

Could I ask, did they fly your husband/s out for interviews ? 

Could imagine mine getting himself completely ruddy lost if he had to fly out ... think 'home alone 2' !!! So best I apply for our baby son's passport so that we could all fly out and make a holiday of it at the same time if he has to go for interview.


----------



## Jennianne

hi no they came ver to uk for interviews he had to go down to birmingham though. They were doing interviews in london birmingham and dublin


----------



## zamasood

Jennianne said:


> hi no they came ver to uk for interviews he had to go down to birmingham though. They were doing interviews in london birmingham and dublin


Hey Guys: Yes, flynn does exists. They are one of my clients here in Toronto ON.


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> My husband had an interview with them yesterday 2!! has ur hubby had his yet??? his was for the glazing side. It would be based in edmonton in alberta!
> 
> Jennifer x


Hi there, 

No his interview is tomorrow at 1pm, but the email that was sent to him said it was today, so we travelled 2 hours up to Dublin to the Hotel they are holding the interviews in to find out that they are not there till tomorrow, so back home we went and off we will go again tomorrow!  so will see what happens. How long does your husband has to wait to find out if he gets the job? 
Did he find the interview good? My husband is meeting a lady called Beverly Taylor.
We have done alot of research in edmonton at it looks really good!


----------



## Jennianne

lol they better exist since my hubby met them yesterday lol. Are they a solid reputable company?? do they have a good name in canada??



zamasood said:


> Hey Guys: Yes, flynn does exists. They are one of my clients here in Toronto ON.


----------



## zamasood

Jennianne said:


> lol they better exist since my hubby met them yesterday lol. Are they a solid reputable company?? do they have a good name in canada??


lol - They are big in construction but I don't know their financials -with that said they buy tons of Telco stuff from us which typically means they are in = Growth mode!!! Not to mention Toronto is BOOOMING with almost 20 some odd tall building in the heart of Downtown..

Good Luck


----------



## Jennianne

he has been offered a job in edmonton in the glazing side


----------



## zamasood

Jennianne said:


> he has been offered a job in edmonton in the glazing side


Congratulations!! but you will want to move to TO  my gut feel


----------



## Jennianne

we have 2 young children so we will be all going he is goes



zamasood said:


> Congratulations!! but you will want to move to TO  my gut feel


----------



## zamasood

Jennianne said:


> we have 2 young children so we will be all going he is goes


I know. I was just saying cause TO is a very big city and tons happening here - but Edmonton is also nice. All the best to you guys. You wont regret the move.

ED


----------



## Jennianne

u mean toronto??? sorry no familiar with short hand canadian style! lol i have a friend who moved to toronto last year her and her 2 kids love it dont want to come back!




zamasood said:


> I know. I was just saying cause TO is a very big city and tons happening here - but Edmonton is also nice. All the best to you guys. You wont regret the move.
> 
> ED


----------



## reginaangulin

*Job interview with flynn*



Jennianne said:


> My husband had an interview with them yesterday 2!! has ur hubby had his yet??? his was for the glazing side. It would be based in edmonton in alberta!
> 
> Jennifer x


Hi Jennifer

My husband went for interview yesterday, went great for him he was told that we would be in Calgary Alberta, They where very positive & told him that he just had to wait for the letter of acceptance, So fingers crossed !


----------



## Jennianne

My hubby was the same just waiting for our letter 2 how u feel about him going himself for the 1st 3 months im not to keen on doing that!





reginaangulin said:


> Hi Jennifer
> 
> My husband went for interview yesterday, went great for him he was told that we would be in Calgary Alberta, They where very positive & told him that he just had to wait for the letter of acceptance, So fingers crossed !


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> My hubby was the same just waiting for our letter 2 how u feel about him going himself for the 1st 3 months im not to keen on doing that!


Im really excited by the whole thing as my husband has been so long out of work now. I really dont mind him going ahead first, I will really miss him & we have a little boy but we have lots to sort out with the house, my sons school etc so I will be kept busy. 
My Hubby came out of the interview, as good as saying, the job was giving to him, and just told to wait for the letter he said he would prob be 2 weeks time when he gets his, was your husband the same? 


Talk soon


----------



## Jennianne

Yeah he was told the same the job was his and he would get a letter in a few weeks to confirm. We r still unsure my hubby hasnt been working since beg dec im more keen than him x





reginaangulin said:


> Im really excited by the whole thing as my husband has been so long out of work now. I really dont mind him going ahead first, I will really miss him & we have a little boy but we have lots to sort out with the house, my sons school etc so I will be kept busy.
> My Hubby came out of the interview, as good as saying, the job was giving to him, and just told to wait for the letter he said he would prob be 2 weeks time when he gets his, was your husband the same?
> 
> 
> Talk soon


----------



## Jennianne

Any sign of your hubby's confirmation letter yet?? we r still waiting!


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Any sign of your hubby's confirmation letter yet?? we r still waiting!


Hi, No still waiting for the letter, but I reckon the end of the month ? But the waiting is killing us  Its horrible. Fingers crossed for the end of the month ! 
Talk soon 
Regina


----------



## orlac

hi
Were a young family from cork and my hubbie got offered a job with them in edmonton.In the midst of getting visas sorted,seem like a fab company.Any info on edmonton,where best to live etc??


----------



## reginaangulin

orlac said:


> hi
> Were a young family from cork and my hubbie got offered a job with them in edmonton.In the midst of getting visas sorted,seem like a fab company.Any info on edmonton,where best to live etc??


Hi Orla

Dont have any information on Edmonton, my Husband was told he will be going to Calgary , he went for the interview last month in Dublin, and was told to wait for a letter of acceptance , were still waiting. How long was your husband waiting for his letter or did he get a letter by post? We are going mad waitin I can recomend a book that we got, that is brill full of info & pictures its called Live & Work in Canada by Frances Lemon. We got it from Amazon.

Talk soon 

Regina


----------



## MandyB

Edmonton has it's own web site which is full of information. We have lived here for 3 years - six months in a rental in Edmonton, which is a great city full of every possible activity you can think of, good schools and parks. We then moved east to a town called Sherwood Park which is really lovely but still no far away from Edmonton so an easy commute for us. Depending on where your hubby is physically working will depend on which side of Edmonton you should live as it will make commuting easier. Once you know look at the map and zoom into the neighbours and research them for homes, schools etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## orlac

reginaangulin said:


> Hi Orla
> 
> Dont have any information on Edmonton, my Husband was told he will be going to Calgary , he went for the interview last month in Dublin, and was told to wait for a letter of acceptance , were still waiting. How long was your husband waiting for his letter or did he get a letter by post? We are going mad waitin I can recomend a book that we got, that is brill full of info & pictures its called Live & Work in Canada by Frances Lemon. We got it from Amazon.
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Regina


Hi Regina,
Twos over a month before we heard anything in writing but he was told on the day that the job was his, hes in the glazing side of things.Thanks for that will have a look at that.Tis such a huge move with kiddies and all but theres just no work here and for everyones sanity think tis the right move

Cheers orla


----------



## orlac

MandyB said:


> Edmonton has it's own web site which is full of information. We have lived here for 3 years - six months in a rental in Edmonton, which is a great city full of every possible activity you can think of, good schools and parks. We then moved east to a town called Sherwood Park which is really lovely but still no far away from Edmonton so an easy commute for us. Depending on where your hubby is physically working will depend on which side of Edmonton you should live as it will make commuting easier. Once you know look at the map and zoom into the neighbours and research them for homes, schools etc.
> Hope this helps.


Cheers mandy,
Thats a great help think i had a look at that before.Whats childcare like there?Think theres day centers there but probably impossible to get into??:.


----------



## reginaangulin

orlac said:


> Hi Regina,
> Twos over a month before we heard anything in writing but he was told on the day that the job was his, hes in the glazing side of things.Thanks for that will have a look at that.Tis such a huge move with kiddies and all but theres just no work here and for everyones sanity think tis the right move
> 
> Cheers orla


Hi Orla;

My Husband is a roofer but was let go since last May, We have 1 little boy who will be 6 in July, My husband went back to college to do accounts while he is out, but your so right there is nothing in this country anymore, its so hard. We have done alot of research on Canada, jobs rates renting schools etc & its all good, we will have to work but we will have alot more in our pocket!  Our little boy also gets to have a great outdoor life & education. 
I have to say Im not looking back at all !!! It will be such a amazing experience for everone too.

Its great to hear that you where a good while waiting for the letter.
Puts us at ease.

I have some sites you might be interested in for renting homes that come fully furnished. One is Apartment and House Rental Classifieds | Home Rent It might be off interest to you


----------



## Jennianne

We live near glasgow uk my hubby has been offered a job in edmonton 2!!! is he a glazier as well??



orlac said:


> hi
> Were a young family from cork and my hubbie got offered a job with them in edmonton.In the midst of getting visas sorted,seem like a fab company.Any info on edmonton,where best to live etc??


----------



## MandyB

*Edmonton*



Jennianne said:


> We live near glasgow uk my hubby has been offered a job in edmonton 2!!! is he a glazier as well??


Hi
You will love Edmonton - it is a wonderful city with lots fo offer and the surrounding areas are really nice too. We have been here 3 years and live east of Edmonton in a place called Sherwood Park.

Enjoy the adventure


----------



## Jennianne

our neighbour to children have lived in edmonton for years now they r in sherwood park to seems the place to be lol


----------



## MandyB

Hi
I live just east of Sherwood Park I might know these expat's?! Send me a private message K
with their names.
Mandy


----------



## Jennianne

not sure of their names how do u send a private message?? i know the son's surname


----------



## Jennianne

Hiya orlac seen your reply on thread about Flynn. My hubby was offered a job with the glazing team in Edmonton to last month still waiting on confirmation letter! Has your hobby had his letter?? If so when did he get it?? You looking forward to moving?? We still haven't decided whether to go or not big step!! We have two young boys so having to take them into consideration to

jennifer x


----------



## orlac

Jennianne said:


> Hiya orlac seen your reply on thread about Flynn. My hubby was offered a job with the glazing team in Edmonton to last month still waiting on confirmation letter! Has your hobby had his letter?? If so when did he get it?? You looking forward to moving?? We still haven't decided whether to go or not big step!! We have two young boys so having to take them into consideration to
> 
> jennifer x


Hi Jennifer,

Yeah he's in the glazier side of things and heading out next week to check things out.He was a supervisor here til he lost his job like every1 at this stage!!Im a complete homebird so bit hesitant bout it all especially with 2 smallies in tow but next week will be perfect chance 2 suss it all out.could be a gr8 adventure 2!!Took a few weeks for the letter so dont worry bout dat side of thngs,seem like a gr8 company!
orlax


----------



## jen45

They seem to be a fairly reputable company with lots of projects on the go across canada, their site gives all the project portfolios there doing.... flynn.ca ....... gives very good insight to the quality of work they do, wish you all the best with the moves and new adventures ahead. cheers


----------



## Jennianne

When did he go for the interview??? Was it January as well??? Will be good to know there will be people there we can get to know like yourself lol


----------



## reginaangulin

*Moving to Canada*



orlac said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> Yeah he's in the glazier side of things and heading out next week to check things out.He was a supervisor here til he lost his job like every1 at this stage!!Im a complete homebird so bit hesitant bout it all especially with 2 smallies in tow but next week will be perfect chance 2 suss it all out.could be a gr8 adventure 2!!Took a few weeks for the letter so dont worry bout dat side of thngs,seem like a gr8 company!
> orlax


Hi Orla, 
Are you going over with your Husband, or are you waiting for a while here in Ireland I thought they went over 1st & then, we follow, after 3months of him being there. Do you mind me asking how long was your husband waiting from the time he recieved his letter togo to Canada to the time he is heading off now. John sent a email last week to Beverly in HR dept in Flynn cause we where waiting a month for this letter to arrive, & I have no patience But he got a quick reply to say that the letter will be out next week there has been a delay in sending them.
I was trying to send you a private message, but I cant seem to do it from your thread,
Anyway hope all is well,


----------



## orlac

reginaangulin said:


> Hi Orla,
> Are you going over with your Husband, or are you waiting for a while here in Ireland I thought they went over 1st & then, we follow, after 3months of him being there. Do you mind me asking how long was your husband waiting from the time he recieved his letter togo to Canada to the time he is heading off now. John sent a email last week to Beverly in HR dept in Flynn cause we where waiting a month for this letter to arrive, & I have no patience But he got a quick reply to say that the letter will be out next week there has been a delay in sending them.
> I was trying to send you a private message, but I cant seem to do it from your thread,
> Anyway hope all is well,


Hi regina,
No, we had booked a while back to go there & just check the whole thing out.Think it was nearlt 2 months by the time he got a letter.
Hope all is good,
will let u know all bout it when I get back
Cheersx orla


----------



## reginaangulin

orlac said:


> Hi regina,
> No, we had booked a while back to go there & just check the whole thing out.Think it was nearlt 2 months by the time he got a letter.
> Hope all is good,
> will let u know all bout it when I get back
> Cheersx orla


Have a great time when u get over there, will be dying to know what u thought off it. Take care,
Regina


----------



## Jennianne

we got our confirmation email today!! did ur hubby get his regina??


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> we got our confirmation email today!! did ur hubby get his regina??


Hi Jennianne; yes we got the email late last night? All excited, its so real now ! How do you feel about it are you going to go now?

Regina


----------



## Jennianne

Still can't decide lol lol I'm still more up for it than my hubby I see it as an adventure! There is a date on it you have to reply by so will need to decide by then one thing on job description he needs to query to wasn't mentioned at interview and it'd something he has never done before u excited now then??? Will prob be getting there at start of winter not sure if that's the best time to arrive lol





reginaangulin said:


> Hi Jennianne; yes we got the email late last night? All excited, its so real now ! How do you feel about it are you going to go now?
> 
> Regina


----------



## jen45

Good to hear that you finally got your confirmation letters, at least now everything is in place and the adventure can begin, best of luck to you both, we are off in 3 weeks so wish you all the best in the future.......


----------



## Jennianne

Thanks Jen u all packed and ready to go?? X


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Still can't decide lol lol I'm still more up for it than my hubby I see it as an adventure! There is a date on it you have to reply by so will need to decide by then one thing on job description he needs to query to wasn't mentioned at interview and it'd something he has never done before u excited now then??? Will prob be getting there at start of winter not sure if that's the best time to arrive lol


OMG we are sending the letter back before this weekend! lol  Im so excited, I didnt sleep a wink last night ! I even went out today & put For Sale signs on my car Im looking at it like that too, a great adventure & new start, and there is no work here at the moment, so what have we got to lose! 

Talk soon x


----------



## reginaangulin

jen45 said:


> Good to hear that you finally got your confirmation letters, at least now everything is in place and the adventure can begin, best of luck to you both, we are off in 3 weeks so wish you all the best in the future.......


Thanks Jen:
So excited, Your 3 weeks will prob fly in ! It was a long wait 

Regina


----------



## jen45

yes all packed and ready, the days seem to be going by slower not faster. LOL


----------



## daver

Hi everyone,
Reading your posts and find them really interesting,I was just wondering can anyone give any
indication on pay rates you think a family would need to have a fairly comfy life in say...Edmonton, just an about figure for a family with 2 kids (9 & 10). Are Flynn offering enough to manage on in your opinion. You have most probably researched all aspects and I would really apreciate your thoughts on this, Thanks


----------



## Jennianne

Your selling your car already??? U know it takes up to 6 months to Dort work visa then another 3 months when the guys go out first??? Lol x


----------



## Jennianne

The pay for my hubby is 28 dollars an hour seems they don't do overtime in Canada that's our worry whether we could survive on it I will hopefully get a job but will have to wait til we get put there x


----------



## jen45

Jennianne said:


> Thanks Jen u all packed and ready to go?? X


hi again. yes packed and ready...had a few hiccups but everything on track. Im allowing 6 months to make sure everything will be okay over there before i sell stuff and give up house etc.


----------



## Jennianne

hiccups?? nothing serious i hope x


----------



## jen45

Jennianne said:


> hiccups?? nothing serious i hope x


hello.....my mums been poorly..nothing serious but she is elderly and every bout of sickness causes worry. Ive said a few hundred times in the last two weeks that i didnt want to go to Canada because of this. So far away in an emergency just makes your mind think. Thats why Im giving myself 6 months in Canada and if anything goes wrong, then my return ticket will be put into use. 
It has certainly rattled me. I wanted to postpone but hubby is desperate to go ahead, so been in a worrying situation.


----------



## Jennianne

not good especially when you were so looking forward to going x


----------



## jen45

Jennianne said:


> not good especially when you were so looking forward to going x


definately put a dampner on it for sure... disturbed by my choices. either stay in scotland myself or go with hubby...been a toughy!!


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Your selling your car already??? U know it takes up to 6 months to Dort work visa then another 3 months when the guys go out first??? Lol x


Hi Jennianne, we have 2 cars so to get rid of one quick would be better, as cars, like houses aint selling here. I have to say I was taken back a bit by what you said about the time taking for the guys to go, your saying 6-9 months in all. John was told that as soon as he is ready, he can go, as they are crying for workers, the guy interviewing him told him 2-3 months, once all paper work goes through quick! So not sure now Ill get him to email Beverly. 
Any way I dont mind at least we know we are going!
Talk soon xx


----------



## reginaangulin

daver said:


> Hi everyone,
> Reading your posts and find them really interesting,I was just wondering can anyone give any
> indication on pay rates you think a family would need to have a fairly comfy life in say...Edmonton, just an about figure for a family with 2 kids (9 & 10). Are Flynn offering enough to manage on in your opinion. You have most probably researched all aspects and I would really apreciate your thoughts on this, Thanks


Hi Dave, i dont think anynone can say what the pay rates are until they go & work there, but I do know my Husband is will be on a very good pay with Flynn, prob a little better than what he got here, not loads more, but better & in his case its a job ! One that he cant get here in Ireland. I read in a book that Alberta has the cheapest tax rate 10 per cent flat rate. which is good, as this is where we are going to, Calgary, We have done alot of research on the difference between here & Canada in relation from anything to do with food, petrol, houses, clothes etc and some things would be the same as here & alot cheaper. We found Vancover very expensive. Do lots of research through google etc & get some books we got a book from Amazon Live & Work in Canada by Francis Lemon, it was very helpful I thought anyway. 
Did you apply to Flynn for a job yourself? What do you work as?

Talk to you soon 
Regina


----------



## Jennianne

At interview they did say it could be quick but if you read info they got before interview it says 4 months maybe they can do it quicker but they have been slow enough just getting back with job confirmation haven't they? Will def be 6 months before youn and your boy go though unless you decide to all go together?? X


----------



## Jennianne

P.s where did u see tax was only 10%???? we took it from info we found it was 30% lol 10% would make a big difference to us going or not!!! X


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> P.s where did u see tax was only 10%???? we took it from info we found it was 30% lol 10% would make a big difference to us going or not!!! X


sorry jennianne I took that up wronge , about the 10 per cent, Sorry again! Its all the excitment


----------



## Jennianne

You will all def be there before us if we go so would be good to see how u find it all x


----------



## orlac

Howdie all!!
Greetings from snowy edmonton.Takes a bit of getn used to all this snow, but apparently the winter is coming to an end early this year, the snow is melting think usually winter can go on til as far as may!And Be warned they have had a few weeks period of -42C!But they do get good summers which is great.People here are incredibly friendly & go out of their way to help.Seems like a fab place to bring up a family lots of parks, pools etc and lovely neighbourhoods.Hubbie meeting up with company later so gona see if theres any nursing work about!gona check out supermarket prices l8r in comparison with home,wine seems to be a bit more expensive, as it has more tax on it.!!Great news girls ye got the confirmationxxorla


----------



## reginaangulin

orlac said:


> Howdie all!!
> Greetings from snowy edmonton.Takes a bit of getn used to all this snow, but apparently the winter is coming to an end early this year, the snow is melting think usually winter can go on til as far as may!And Be warned they have had a few weeks period of -42C!But they do get good summers which is great.People here are incredibly friendly & go out of their way to help.Seems like a fab place to bring up a family lots of parks, pools etc and lovely neighbourhoods.Hubbie meeting up with company later so gona see if theres any nursing work about!gona check out supermarket prices l8r in comparison with home,wine seems to be a bit more expensive, as it has more tax on it.!!Great news girls ye got the confirmationxxorla


OMG Orla, Im so jealous !!!!!!! I cant wait to go now, it sounds like you are having a great time! Alot of Irish seem to be going to Edmonton, we where giving Calgary. I dont mind about the Wine to much, as Im a Coors Light fan anyway.Will be dying to here more about how you guys are getting on !
have a blast !  xx


----------



## Jennianne

Yes you r definately selling it to us lol let us know how ur hubby gets on when meeting with Flynn plus let me know how you get on looking onto the nursing I'm a midwife here so would be good to get some info on working out there c


----------



## orlac

On the nursing front things are a bit crap like home there is a ban on recruitment,there are some jobs about mainly in nursing homes but they tend to look after their own first naturally!so bit disapointing, however unemployment rate here is low here at 5% so I guess there it wouldn't be too hard to find some type of work.Calgary seems beautiful regina & apparently a younger city in comparison to edmonton.There is an irish & scottish community here & of course a few pubs around too.In general, canada does take getting used to.the city itself is very open & vast,think you would defo need a car as everything is so spread out.Traffic is minimal, the roads here are much wider in comaprison to home.Plenty to do,big & little kids wouldn't be bored!Food seems to be cheaper!Hubbie met with company & seem great.xxOrla


----------



## Jennianne

I wouldn't be bothered if I couldn't work as a midwife over there just as long as there are some sort of jobs! Can't even get a job in asda here cause of recession so worry would be that we would come over and I couldn't get a job anywhere when is you hubby due to start??? Did company say how the wives and children go about getting a visa to come and join the workers??? Are we added onto their visa or do we have to organise our own?

Jen x




orlac said:


> On the nursing front things are a bit crap like home there is a ban on recruitment,there are some jobs about mainly in nursing homes but they tend to look after their own first naturally!so bit disapointing, however unemployment rate here is low here at 5% so I guess there it wouldn't be too hard to find some type of work.Calgary seems beautiful regina & apparently a younger city in comparison to edmonton.There is an irish & scottish community here & of course a few pubs around too.In general, canada does take getting used to.the city itself is very open & vast,think you would defo need a car as everything is so spread out.Traffic is minimal, the roads here are much wider in comaprison to home.Plenty to do,big & little kids wouldn't be bored!Food seems to be cheaper!Hubbie met with company & seem great.xxOrla


----------



## orlac

Jennianne said:


> I wouldn't be bothered if I couldn't work as a midwife over there just as long as there are some sort of jobs! Can't even get a job in asda here cause of recession so worry would be that we would come over and I couldn't get a job anywhere when is you hubby due to start??? Did company say how the wives and children go about getting a visa to come and join the workers??? Are we added onto their visa or do we have to organise our own?
> 
> Jen x


Hiya,
He has no starting date yet all in the pipeline!I remeember checking it out at sme stage & as far as I know we're covered to work on their visa!Did see a good few ads on shop windows etc looking for workers so who knows!x


----------



## Jennianne

Looks like we will be definately going now this country is gettin worse by the day excited and nervous at the same time!!! Will need to keep on contact so I have someone to talk to when I get to Edmonton!!


----------



## orlac

Jennianne said:


> Looks like we will be definately going now this country is gettin worse by the day excited and nervous at the same time!!! Will need to keep on contact so I have someone to talk to when I get to Edmonton!!


Yeah, no bother.I know the feeling,its worth a shot anyway!!


----------



## KellyGW

Hi Girls

I found your thread today and thought i would add to it as my husband has also been offered a job with Flynn Canada.
I know you are all eager to know how long the process will take (as i have been too) so i thought i would shed some light into our last few months.
My husband went for an interview at the end of November, was officially offered the job on 23rd December, we accepted the job in the middle of January, spent the next month or so filling paperwork out, obtaining police checks, etc and the beginning of this week Flynn couriered over his visa application package, once we checked through this and all being that everything was okay he was asked to email the company to give them the go ahead to get a start date. We received an email from them on Tuesday night and my husband was told that they are ready for him as soon as he can come out.
We are going to be based in Edmonton and my husband is a roofer. 
He will be going out in 3-4 weeks and i will follow with our 2 year old daughter around 2 months later.

I hope to hear from you all, as im sure you are all feeling as nervous, excited and petrified as i am.

Good Luck!

Kelly x


----------



## reginaangulin

*flynn*



KellyGW said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I found your thread today and thought i would add to it as my husband has also been offered a job with Flynn Canada.
> I know you are all eager to know how long the process will take (as i have been too) so i thought i would shed some light into our last few months.
> My husband went for an interview at the end of November, was officially offered the job on 23rd December, we accepted the job in the middle of January, spent the next month or so filling paperwork out, obtaining police checks, etc and the beginning of this week Flynn couriered over his visa application package, once we checked through this and all being that everything was okay he was asked to email the company to give them the go ahead to get a start date. We received an email from them on Tuesday night and my husband was told that they are ready for him as soon as he can come out.
> We are going to be based in Edmonton and my husband is a roofer.
> He will be going out in 3-4 weeks and i will follow with our 2 year old daughter around 2 months later.
> 
> I hope to hear from you all, as im sure you are all feeling as nervous, excited and petrified as i am.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Kelly x


Hi Kelly,

God I cant believe how quick the process went for you, I thought it would have been much longer than that. 
Im really looking forward to it & we are in the process of getting some of the paper work ready now.
Everyone seems to be going to Edmonton !!! We must be the only ones going to Calgary 
I have a little boy who willl be 6 in July, and he is really excited about it too.
Thanks for letting us know about the process! its horrible when u dont know and your if ing & all the time! Keep us informed on how you get on ! 

Talk soon


----------



## Jennianne

Wow Kelly that's quick!!!!! Didn't think it would be so quick after getting visa paperwork!!! U must be so nervous?? Have u been to Canada before and do u know anyone over there?? Keep in touch as it's Edmonton we will be ending up in and we know no-one!!!!


----------



## reginaangulin

*Flynn Canada -- So Stressed !*

So much paperwork, Stress, more paperwork, Im doing stupid things, and I have got to the stage where, Im asking what day it is !!! Am I still normal?:confused Agh. I hope its worth it in the end  Still Cant wait to go anyway


----------



## Jennianne

What paperwork??


----------



## KellyGW

Hi Regina & Jennianne
Thank you for both replying to my post!
My husband has now booked his flight and will leave mid April-it is all feeling very real, very fast!
We have never been to Canada before and we do not know anyone out there-this im sure will sound crazy to some people, but hopefully you guys will understand why we are doing it too!!
The paperwork is a real headache, but bear with it, i think i looks more daunting than it actually is.
My headache at the moment is packing up our home!!!!! arrghghhh where do we begin? Im moving into my parents house with my little girl in a few weeks, so i really better get cracking.
Oh a little tip regarding the paperwork - if you havent already done so - start getting your police checks from ACPO it takes around 10-14 working days and this needs to be done before Flynn return your finished application, so it really holds things up 
Kelly x x


----------



## Jennianne

We have posted our police check last week just waiting for it now we r the same never been to Canada and don't know anyone in Canada either have young kids too 2 boys 8 and 4! Glad your going first so you can tell us what it's like over there! Big big move but your right not much choice at the moment!


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> We have posted our police check last week just waiting for it now we r the same never been to Canada and don't know anyone in Canada either have young kids too 2 boys 8 and 4! Glad your going first so you can tell us what it's like over there! Big big move but your right not much choice at the moment!


Oh i wouldnt think things should take too much longer for you either. Have you filled out the visa application form and got that back to Flynn?

When do you see yourself and husband going out there? Will your husband go first also?
Do you plan on working out there yourself at some point?
Have you thought of an area you want to live in? I imagine you have been looking at schools.

Hope you dont mind me asking all of these questions 

Kelly x


----------



## Jennianne

The outskirts are supposed to be the best areas to live we won't get immigration papers till we send back police check and signed job acceptance got till 30th April for that my email address is [you want to email me straight to that. He will go first to not looking forward to that at all!!! How u feeling about that? Will prob be after the summer before we go u selling your house here or renting it? Where do u stay just now? X


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> What paperwork??


Just paperwork that John is doing for Flynn & police checks & then my little boys passport was out of date so that needed to be renewed.
Its all the sorting out of house stuff here too what to keep etc.
Will get there its all dying down now, as we have done alot already.
We have someone to rent the house here, just trying to sell cars now.


----------



## MandyB

*Edmonton?*



Jennianne said:


> The outskirts are supposed to be the best areas to live we won't get immigration papers till we send back police check and signed job acceptance got till 30th April for that my email address is [email protected] if you want to email me straight to that. He will go first to not looking forward to that at all!!! How u feeling about that? Will prob be after the summer before we go u selling your house here or renting it? Where do u stay just now? X


Hi just in case you are coming to Edmonton - I live east of Edmonton in Sherwood Park - if you need a friendly face let me know via the private messages
Good luck


----------



## MandyB

*Edmonton?*



reginaangulin said:


> Just paperwork that John is doing for Flynn & police checks & then my little boys passport was out of date so that needed to be renewed.
> Its all the sorting out of house stuff here too what to keep etc.
> Will get there its all dying down now, as we have done alot already.
> We have someone to rent the house here, just trying to sell cars now.


Hi if you are coming to Edmonton I live east in Sherwood Park. If you need a friendly face contact me via the private messages OK?
Good luck


----------



## Jennianne

Will def be in contact when we move as don't know anyone in Canada !!!


----------



## Jennianne

I've sent my boys passports off too we haven't been given any paperwork from Flynn yet just job confirmation sheet maybe works different cause we r uk??


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> I've sent my boys passports off too we haven't been given any paperwork from Flynn yet just job confirmation sheet maybe works different cause we r uk??


I think once your husband sends back the signed job acceptance letter, Flynn will start emailing paperwork to you, to complete


----------



## Jennianne

Yeah they emailed us to say that


----------



## reginaangulin

*Calgary*



Jennianne said:


> Yeah they emailed us to say that


Everyone seems to be going to Edmonton, Am I the only one going to Calgary?


----------



## Jennianne

Its a shame your not going to edmonton fingers crossed they change their minds and you end up there!!




reginaangulin said:


> Everyone seems to be going to Edmonton, Am I the only one going to Calgary?


----------



## KellyGW

reginaangulin said:


> Everyone seems to be going to Edmonton, Am I the only one going to Calgary?


Oh dont forget that even though we might not be going to the same place, we are still going through the same thing and hopefully if anything we can all support eachother 

Was there a reason why Calgary was chosen for you? I know my husband was given Edmonton as he works in Industrial Roofing and this location was more focused on his style of work.
Did you say your husband was on the glazing side of things?


----------



## dettedo74

Hello..Anyone from Flynn construction?Can this Flynn also accepts apllicants from Dubai or some other parts in the world? My husband was a foreman and into roofing installations. I wonder if this company is looking for the same skill. Thanks.


----------



## reginaangulin

Hi Kellygw

Have no Idea why Calgary, but my Husband has experience in industrial/commerical and domestic side of roofing. 
Maybe thats where they put all the Mad Irish  lol


----------



## KellyGW

dettedo74 said:


> Hello..Anyone from Flynn construction?Can this Flynn also accepts apllicants from Dubai or some other parts in the world? My husband was a foreman and into roofing installations. I wonder if this company is looking for the same skill. Thanks.


Hi
You could try their website to see if there are any more vacancies - Flynn Canada Ltd. | Canada's Leading Building Envelope Contractor


----------



## Jennianne

The glazing workshop is in Edmonton my hubby was told which is why he is going there still waiting on police check to come back wish it would hurry up!!!


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> The glazing workshop is in Edmonton my hubby was told which is why he is going there still waiting on police check to come back wish it would hurry up!!!


So have you accepted the job offer? Are you getting excited? x


----------



## Jennianne

Still waiting on police check taking ages!!!! Got til 30th April to send job acceptance back just waiting on police check!!


----------



## Jennianne

Police check certificate arrived today!! That and job offer being fax later today!!! Has ur hubby left for Canada yet Kelly??


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Police check certificate arrived today!! That and job offer being fax later today!!! Has ur hubby left for Canada yet Kelly??


Thats great news !  everything will fly now, my hubby got his check list by email last night & email of what is needed of him to do. 
Prob will fly along now


----------



## Jennianne

Scary business!!!!!


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Scary business!!!!!


Im just leaving it all to him


----------



## Jennianne

my hubby is hopeless on pc so i have been doing all the emails etc! if its not a game he cant be bothered lol lol you are ahead of us in process then so will prob be there before us!


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> my hubby is hopeless on pc so i have been doing all the emails etc! if its not a game he cant be bothered lol lol you are ahead of us in process then so will prob be there before us!


I think the only reason we are ahead is because our Police Cert was really quick, you guys seem to have to wait a long time for it. 
Only thing that is holding us up is my little boys Passort but I reckon that could be this week. fingers crossed


----------



## Jennianne

Immigration email arrived today!!


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Immigration email arrived today!!


Great News Jennianne So Happy for you, Is that the check list you got or did you get a date on when to go?
Its getting really close now


----------



## Jennianne

Haven't opened attachments yet think it's checklist though we won't be going till august whatever as we have a hol booked to Portugal end of July!


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> Haven't opened attachments yet think it's checklist though we won't be going till august whatever as we have a hol booked to Portugal end of July!


Hi Girls

Sorry for the late reply, things have been very hectic the last week or so. My husband goes on Tuesday! I cant believe its finally time!
Great news on getting the paperwork through, when do you think you will go Regina, any dates for you yet?
Im feeling so nervous at the moment and a little stressed with moving out to be honest. But it'll be mostly sorted after the weekend 
x


----------



## reginaangulin

KellyGW said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, things have been very hectic the last week or so. My husband goes on Tuesday! I cant believe its finally time!
> Great news on getting the paperwork through, when do you think you will go Regina, any dates for you yet?
> Im feeling so nervous at the moment and a little stressed with moving out to be honest. But it'll be mostly sorted after the weekend
> x


Hi KellyGW,
Wow it sure is flying in, im sure like me, you will miss your Husband but wont be long before we get over there  We have all our paperwork done the only thing holding us up is waiting on our Sons Passport but we hope to have it soon. Then they will have everything. Im not sure then how long things will take, but my husband reckons somethime in May he will be gone. 
Im stressed & nervous too but i think it normal to feel like this, its such a big step, but it will be for the better. We are selling eveything at the moment, anything that isnt nailed down is going! 
Dont stress too much, hope your husband has a safe flight! lucky he wasnt going today !! all the flight cancellations !

Talk soon 
Regina


----------



## KellyGW

reginaangulin said:


> Hi KellyGW,
> Wow it sure is flying in, im sure like me, you will miss your Husband but wont be long before we get over there  We have all our paperwork done the only thing holding us up is waiting on our Sons Passport but we hope to have it soon. Then they will have everything. Im not sure then how long things will take, but my husband reckons somethime in May he will be gone.
> Im stressed & nervous too but i think it normal to feel like this, its such a big step, but it will be for the better. We are selling eveything at the moment, anything that isnt nailed down is going!
> Dont stress too much, hope your husband has a safe flight! lucky he wasnt going today !! all the flight cancellations !
> 
> Talk soon
> Regina


Thanks, as awful as it sounds its nice to know that someone is also going through the same! 
We have pretty much sold everything too, im excited about buying new furniture 
I think we need something to look forward to, to get us through the scary stuff.
Things sound like they will fly through for you too. It is such a shame we're going to different parts, but im sure we will both meet other families joining Flynn.
x


----------



## Jennianne

You will have me Kelly! Lol I know no-one in Edmonton apart from you going to be there infront of us! You must be dreading Tuesday I know I will be dreading it when it's my turn to be left here!


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> You will have me Kelly! Lol I know no-one in Edmonton apart from you going to be there infront of us! You must be dreading Tuesday I know I will be dreading it when it's my turn to be left here!


Oh thanks Jennifer! 

You're right im not looking forward to Tuesday but now im just hoping he will be able to fly and isnt going to be delayed, with the back log of people whose flights have been cancelled already.


----------



## Jennianne

I know my friend is supposed to be on her way to tenerife just now but still at home waiting!hopefully it should be cleared for Tuesday xx


----------



## Jennianne

flight should be ok only flights leaving glasgow are the canada/america flights as its flying away from the ash x


----------



## Jennianne

hi kelly did you hubby leave ok???

Jennifer x


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> hi kelly did you hubby leave ok???
> 
> Jennifer x


Hi Jennifer

No both of his flights were cancelled on Tuesday  He is now going on Thursday 29th. That was the next available flight! Company have been very understanding which is good.

How are things going for you?

Kelly x x


----------



## Jennianne

I've been in Manchester this week on a training course so going to look at visa paperwork at weekend at least he has had an extra week with you! X


----------



## reginaangulin

Hi Girls, Volcano Ash has fecked everyone up, but at least Kelly you get some extra days together before he goes out 
We got news today that my husband is heading out 2nd or 3rd week of May, his visa is on the way at last  All emotional, excited & happy today )


----------



## Jennianne

That's quick!!!!! We haven't sorted work visa yet x


----------



## Jennianne

Regina did you all go on the work visa?? My hubby not sure if he puts us all in cause he us going himself for the first 3 months?? Thanks x


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Regina did you all go on the work visa?? My hubby not sure if he puts us all in cause he us going himself for the first 3 months?? Thanks x


Hi Jennianne

Yes my husband put us down on his visa, but he ticked the No box to say we are not going with him at the time he is leaving, as we are following him over in august.


----------



## Jennianne

thanks will let my hubby know x


----------



## Jennianne

Hi girls

I emailed Flynn today to query about work visa to see if me and kids covered on it. Turns put we need to get our own visas!! This is getting complicated! What if we r refused and luke is already over in Canada?? They said I need to get an open work visa and boys have to get a study visa going to cost a fortune!

What have you both done regarding your visas?

Jennifer x


----------



## zoclo

*Jobs with flynn*

Hi !
We are trying to move to canada and have heard of Flynn .Does anyone know if the are still looking for people or when or where they are doing more interviews in Ireland or any where in europe. My husband is German but living in Ireland. If anyone has any info would appreciate it . Thanks


----------



## reginaangulin

Hi As far as I know, they are back in Canada, but if you send a cv to Flynn canada through there Website, you might have some luck with that.











zoclo said:


> Hi !
> We are trying to move to canada and have heard of Flynn .Does anyone know if the are still looking for people or when or where they are doing more interviews in Ireland or any where in europe. My husband is German but living in Ireland. If anyone has any info would appreciate it . Thanks


----------



## KellyGW

Jennianne said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I emailed Flynn today to query about work visa to see if me and kids covered on it. Turns put we need to get our own visas!! This is getting complicated! What if we r refused and luke is already over in Canada?? They said I need to get an open work visa and boys have to get a study visa going to cost a fortune!
> 
> What have you both done regarding your visas?
> 
> Jennifer x


Hi Jennifer
Have Flynn told you that you need those visas - open work and study visas?
I know that we need to submit separete paperwork for myself and my daughter and pay the fee ourselves but i think its only $150 but i will not have a separet visa, i will be linked with my husbands. In saying this i will not be working and my daughter is not in school and so im not entirely certain about how you stand - but i would have thought that a study visa was for further education and not for young children?? i am only guessing this though.
Hope you get it sortted and it isnt going to cost a fortune!

Kelly x


----------



## Jennianne

It was Flynn that's told me wevwould need these visas haven't looked into cost! We just assumed we would all be on his work visa :-(


----------



## daver

Hi Regina
I am from Wexford and I am hopefully flying on Tuesday to Edmonton to start for Flynn, ash permitting, What stage are you at now. My wife and 2 grown up children are following in a couple of weeks,


----------



## Jennianne

Hi Daver what side of construction you going to be working with at flynn?


----------



## reginaangulin

daver said:


> Hi Regina
> I am from Wexford and I am hopefully flying on Tuesday to Edmonton to start for Flynn, ash permitting, What stage are you at now. My wife and 2 grown up children are following in a couple of weeks,


Hi Daver,

Thats gas, we are living in Enniscorthy, really looking forward to going to Canada! My husband worked for Dempsey Roofing in wexford, do you do roofing yourself.
he is just waiting for his visa, we where told its as good as in the post.
Not sure then how long he takes from then to go? Where u waiting long when u got your Visa.
I have 1 boy who will be 6 in July, I didnt realize that we had to get visas but we are sorted now, we are getting them when we arrive over there, Flynn said that would be the best way for us at the Port of Entry. We are going to be based in Calgary. How does your wife & kids feel about the move, we are renting out our house here just in case! Will your wife work? John is worried about the wages if it is going to be worth our while & if we can afford to live over there.

Sorry about all the questions, but its great to hear from someone who is on the same path as you and knows more than you, we feel in the dark untill someone tells you something or u get info from Flynn via email or post.

Talk to you soon 
Gina


----------



## daver

Hi
I am leaving on Tues 11th may and I am going to Edmonton as a glazier.The process works fairly quick when it starts and when they get an LMO you only have a few weeks to start work or it will expire,I will be going alone but only for 2 weeks and then my wife and 2 daughters are coming, We are all adults so hopefully we will all be working.The accomodation that Flynn provide wont siut me so I am renting a 3 bedroom house in the west of edmonton.
they mentioned their accomodation as being a trailer.I am going to Dublin in rhe morning and 
flying to London Gatwick 25euro ,I will stay there overnight 60euro and then i have a direct flight to edmonton the next morn 149 sterling.I will check back with you later,


----------



## Jennianne

Hi we r the same my hubby us going to Edmonton he is a glazier too. We won't be going til after summer though Flynn know my hubby has a contract here due to finish in July then we already had a hol book to Portugal end of July so will be after we get back. We have two young boys we aren't planning to go with my hubby we will prob go beg nov. Gives him a chance to make sure he is happy working over there and we will all settle ok good luck! Keep in touch and let us know how you all settle over there

jennifer


----------



## reginaangulin

daver said:


> Hi
> I am leaving on Tues 11th may and I am going to Edmonton as a glazier.The process works fairly quick when it starts and when they get an LMO you only have a few weeks to start work or it will expire,I will be going alone but only for 2 weeks and then my wife and 2 daughters are coming, We are all adults so hopefully we will all be working.The accomodation that Flynn provide wont siut me so I am renting a 3 bedroom house in the west of edmonton.
> they mentioned their accomodation as being a trailer.I am going to Dublin in rhe morning and
> flying to London Gatwick 25euro ,I will stay there overnight 60euro and then i have a direct flight to edmonton the next morn 149 sterling.I will check back with you later,



I will let my hubby know about your booking (flights) as he has been looking at prices for flights from here & are really expensive to fly from here ! My hubby said he would give the "trailer accomodation" a go, but to be honest, i think he will not last with it  As soon as my son is finished up school, i will join him or sooner if all is well! 

I wish you the best of luck, keep us informed on how you are getting on! Have a safe flight !

Regards 
Gina


----------



## dub man

*flynn canada*

hi regina i too am going to calgary im a roofer here in dublin i had to wait till we had our baby so i could sort out tjhe visa for us all im married with three girls 14 10 and the new born i wa sonto to them about the visa and it wasnt a problem didnt know anything about stay in a trailer eh i wont be staying in a trailor lol when is your hubby heading over im hearing all good reports about calgary and flynn have picked an area to base yourself yet if your husband is gone over could you pm me on how it really is over there im hoping to go june/july 
thanks dub man:ranger:


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> hi regina i too am going to calgary im a roofer here in dublin i had to wait till we had our baby so i could sort out tjhe visa for us all im married with three girls 14 10 and the new born i wa sonto to them about the visa and it wasnt a problem didnt know anything about stay in a trailer eh i wont be staying in a trailor lol when is your hubby heading over im hearing all good reports about calgary and flynn have picked an area to base yourself yet if your husband is gone over could you pm me on how it really is over there im hoping to go june/july
> thanks dub man:ranger:


Hi dubman;
I will keep you informed on how things are over there for him no problem at all, I thought I was the only one going to calgary, everyone else seemed to be going to edmonton! Maybe thats where they are sending all the Dubs  instead! Did you work for a Roofing Company in Dublin ? My husband was with Gerard F May for years before moving down here to Wexford.
He is going over to stay first just to get a few bob saved and get a feel for the place before we go over, he is heading over in 2 weeks time and Im going July I only have 1 little boy who will be 6 in July, so im going to wait till he is finished up school. 
Are you going to Rent a house out over there? I take it that all your family are going with you! 
Flynn have trailers / mobile homes avail if you want to stay in them for a while. will have to see how long my husband will last in one  
Im really looking forward to it, there is nothing here in this country anymore so Why not give something else a go. The weather is lovely too at the moment over there  
Do you guys know where you are going to be renting over there, we sort of have a idea of where to go & not to go.

Talk to you soon 
Gina


----------



## dub man

thanks gina for the reply i work for multi roofing i cant get away quick enough i done a bit of work down the years with a subby for gerry may also costellos whats your husbands name we might know each other although didnt know many of gerrys lads wouldnt see them much on site tell him hope all goes well over there 
their is a couple of polish gone over that worked for us seems i cant get away from them lol havent really picked out a place to go it will have to be right for the older ones or they will get turned off 
did it take lol for the visa to come through and what way did you sort out yours and the little ones visa thanks again


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> thanks gina for the reply i work for multi roofing i cant get away quick enough i done a bit of work down the years with a subby for gerry may also costellos whats your husbands name we might know each other although didnt know many of gerrys lads wouldnt see them much on site tell him hope all goes well over there
> their is a couple of polish gone over that worked for us seems i cant get away from them lol havent really picked out a place to go it will have to be right for the older ones or they will get turned off
> did it take lol for the visa to come through and what way did you sort out yours and the little ones visa thanks again


Husbands name is John Quinn, What is yours and ill ask him did he know you? Who did you sub for ? It wasnt to long to get the visa, altogther 3 months from the day of his interview feb to now. He got a email last Thurs, to say that visa is in the post he should have it by tues. We are getting our visas at the port of entry, mine and my sons, he needs the study visa and i hope to work so im getting my own.
Talk to you soon
Gina


----------



## reginaangulin

Thank God the wait is over  My husband got his Visa in the post today ! ))


----------



## Jennianne

Oh how u feeling about it???


----------



## dub man

thats good news gina my name is paddy mansfield i worked for a guy called billy codd from wexford town i dont know your husband john does he know of any one else heading over,did they say to him about having a grand or 2 to show he will be able to provide for him self i said it to them on the phone and thats what they told me i think its just for customs,
they also offer i think 1300 or 1500 rent allowance instead of their houses/trailors if my memory serves me right.
has the nerves kicked in yet mine has just hearing that hes all set


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Oh how u feeling about it???


to be honest im so wrecked i cant feel anything at the moment  but i am happy will miss him when he goes first so im a bit nervous, there is so much to do no, but getting there ! talk soon x


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> thats good news gina my name is paddy mansfield i worked for a guy called billy codd from wexford town i dont know your husband john does he know of any one else heading over,did they say to him about having a grand or 2 to show he will be able to provide for him self i said it to them on the phone and thats what they told me i think its just for customs,
> they also offer i think 1300 or 1500 rent allowance instead of their houses/trailors if my memory serves me right.
> has the nerves kicked in yet mine has just hearing that hes all set


he knows of Billy Codd there is a guy that works for Dempsey roofing (where John last worked) use to work for him. He doest know anyone else going. but on his visa today it said that only 4 guys from Ireland where employed to work for Flynn. 
He knew about rent allowance, but wants to do the trailer thing so he can save money up for when we get over, but im sure if its bad he will rent. but as fas as i know they are state of the art? will be able to tell you in a while anyway what they are like! 
No Nerves we are so tired with all the packing and last min things to do we are wrecked! Im delighted looking forward to it & i know he cant wait to go. I will miss him when he goes first but its only for a month, Im more worried about our Son as I know he will really miss him, they are like glue!
Ill keep you informed , he has been checking out flights etc so if u need info on that let me know & removals we have a crowd in Dublin doing are removals for 400 euros, we where getting prices for 3,500 at one stage !! 
talk soon 
Gina


----------



## Jennianne

I'm sure you will! It's a long time to be apart I'm dreading it ESP how boys will cope without their dad for so long just hoping it's worth it helping talking to kelly on facebook as her hubby is there already so able to find out how she is coping x


----------



## reginaangulin

God its getting really real now ! My husband is booking his flights for next Wed to go to Canada ! Its really hit me now !!!


----------



## MandyB

Try Canadian Affair for flights - I have found them to be the cheapest and the service is great.


----------



## reginaangulin

MandyB said:


> Try Canadian Affair for flights - I have found them to be the cheapest and the service is great.


Thanks MandyB ,he is going with them, he found them on the internet , your right much cheaper!!!!! How are you getting on. We are all excited and nervous Is it all good ? Talk soon


----------



## dub man

how much were the tickets and where is he flying from gina hope yous are all well


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> how much were the tickets and where is he flying from gina hope yous are all well


sending pm


----------



## reginaangulin

My Husband is en-route to Canada left Dublin this evening, I think it was the most emotional thing I ever had to do with my Son  Will be so looking forward to going in July


----------



## dub man

it will all come good gina no looking back july is only a couple of weeks away hope hes getting on well.did you find it hard to rent your house i cant let mine out till wfe and kids are ready to come over


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> it will all come good gina no looking back july is only a couple of weeks away hope hes getting on well.did you find it hard to rent your house i cant let mine out till wfe and kids are ready to come over


Hi Dub Man ; 
Had no trouble renting out house ! Im sure you will have no probs !!! 
Im in Enniscorthy and the rental is very popular down here, as noone is buying, so a good thing, I suspose for anyone who is renting.

John landed yest and someone from Flynn picked him up from the Airport, He said its a big Culture Shock! but everyone is so nice, he starts work on Today just doing introductions he will be going to Flynns office and sorting out banks etc! He is renting in a "Trailer" as I called it but he was telling me that it is more like a house & is spotless !! John would be very clean . So that was good to hear. 
He is too ring me later. It was lashing rain when he landed but its to be Hot the weekend.
Will keep you posted


----------



## dub man

thats great to hear gina my nerves are starting just hearing that, yud swear we knew each other is the accomadation communal or is he living on his own,what did he need to bring with him to get started


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> thats great to hear gina my nerves are starting just hearing that, yud swear we knew each other is the accomadation communal or is he living on his own,what did he need to bring with him to get started


you will be fine! The accomadation is communal he is sharing with a Canadian guy, who is really nice he has transport and has been bringing John out & about. in the end he said he was glad there was someone there for a bit of company etc.
He was very sad Thurs when he rang but i think he was Jet lagged and reality hit him. But I was only talking to him last nite and he is in great form, he is looking at houses and Cars. He is amazed at the prices of Food, cars, clothes and electrical stuff, compaired to here and what u get for your money!
He brought some work gear and some clothes and his visa pack that was it! 
He bought a Laptop yest, it was feck all! It was snowing and raining over there but its to change today and next week getting warmer ! 

He has to do a test over there to get insured on a car, I have to do it to, If I want to drive aswell. I was looking at flights yest for myself and where fairly cheap the site was called edreams.com if you want to check them out! 
He said everyone is nice, was a big culture shock but you settle after a few days
As it took us, I was lost here in house the 1st couple of days but my little boy is in School so its great he keeps me busy.
Talk soon!


----------



## motojohn

Hi, I'm Regina's Hubby , 
The only thing that has fecked me up is the time difference , i'm still getting up at 4am here and falling asleep around 6pm, Calgary is a big city spread out . 
I cant get a car yet , because i cant hand in my Irish licence for an Alberta Licence, so i have to do the test from the start up , only takes a shory time to do , but i can still drive on my Irish Licence for 90Days on a hired car or company van, 
The Weather is mad, we had snow saturday , rain and yesterday it was just over cast, its to do with us been 3500 above sea level i think someone told me. 
Seen my first wild cayote on Friday , that was werid.
The accomadation is clean and I dont have to pay for any bills , we can use phones , tv, internet access all we want.


----------



## MandyB

Try Canadian Affair for flights - they are usually the cheapest available.
Good luck
MandyB


----------



## dub man

not many companies that would let you stay and no bills,that would save you a few quid as for the driving test that could take a few goes lol have you met any irish in the company yet cheers john best of luck


----------



## motojohn

dub man said:


> not many companies that would let you stay and no bills,that would save you a few quid as for the driving test that could take a few goes lol have you met any irish in the company yet cheers john best of luck


no , i'm the first , been doing office stuff and inductions today , i hope i can hand International licence over when i get it for an alberta licence, cause i am fecked with out transport


----------



## motojohn

when are you looking at heading out here.


----------



## motojohn

Make sure you have a few quid in your pocket when you do come.


----------



## dub man

i was hoping to come d end of june i have only sent work permits 2 weeks ago havent heard anything yet.what sort of money r you talking and what have you noticed that you need it for i was thinking 2k


----------



## Jennianne

Cant believe he is away already regina!!!! thats went in so quick!! my hubby is having cold feet about going now


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Cant believe he is away already regina!!!! thats went in so quick!! my hubby is having cold feet about going now


He is coming home now Jennianne; not all cracked out to be as great as he thought and alot od issues that he was not happy with. Very Sad ! As we have sold everything and had someone moving in to our house here the end of June !


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> i was hoping to come d end of june i have only sent work permits 2 weeks ago havent heard anything yet.what sort of money r you talking and what have you noticed that you need it for i was thinking 2k


Hi Dub man, please make sure you do alot of research before u go, John is coming home tomorrow, Im sure he emailed u ! it s not all that great and the money doesnt add up, and John is a account tech., he is good at working out figs etc. Our lives have been really turned upside down and cant believe he is coming home.


----------



## dub man

reginaangulin said:


> Hi Dub man, please make sure you do alot of research before u go, John is coming home tomorrow, Im sure he emailed u ! it s not all that great and the money doesnt add up, and John is a account tech., he is good at working out figs etc. Our lives have been really turned upside down and cant believe he is coming home.


very sorry to hear that gina he did email me dunno what to make of it i have emailed flynn for a break down of a 39 hr week and give me the final sum so ill know where i stand


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> very sorry to hear that gina he did email me dunno what to make of it i have emailed flynn for a break down of a 39 hr week and give me the final sum so ill know where i stand


Cool, just make sure you add up your Rent and Cars (John said u will defo need a car!) , Car Ins etc


----------



## dub man

reginaangulin said:


> Cool, just make sure you add up your Rent and Cars (John said u will defo need a car!) , Car Ins etc


what did they say when he told them


----------



## Jennianne

What's happened???????????!??





reginaangulin said:


> He is coming home now Jennianne; not all cracked out to be as great as he thought and alot od issues that he was not happy with. Very Sad ! As we have sold everything and had someone moving in to our house here the end of June !


----------



## motojohn

@ dub man , i haven been back to the trailor to tell them yet, but i will be


----------



## Jennianne

Hi motojohn my hubby due to go to Edmonton in august what problems have you had?? Don't want him to make a mistake going thanks


----------



## motojohn

@ jenny. . . . let your hubby be forwarned that he is going to be alot of different induction classes, I dont mind that , but its the lack of comunication in the calgary office is unreal. 
On monday i was suppose to be picked up ,at 7am, it ended up i had to ring 3/4 different people to come and get me. . . on monday night after i had been in the office doing safteyinductions/office stuff. during the day , i was told to sit by the phone yesterday to wait for a call that someone was coming out to get me again, there was no phone call for me, when you go back to that trailor its like a prsion , there is S.F.A. near you apart from other trailors ,
it ended up that i had to pay for my own visa coming in ,that i was suppose to be reinburst with when i went into the office. 
Maybe its different in the Edmontion office ,but i am not hanging around to let this happen again ,they knew i was coming ,they have enough people here to say you go get the new guy, 
I'm just fumming with there lack of respect , and i did not appricate been called the forgein gut all the time been passed around in the office ,i git a name,use it,
As i have said to Dub-guy maybe i'm a one of , but i am not bringing my family all the way over here for the same thing to happen again in a few weeks or when ever.
I am really dissapointed inthe way this has turned out.


----------



## Jennianne

Seems you've been unlucky! I have been in contact with a couple from England he went over a month ago to Edmonton and has had the total opposite to you he had 2 other uk guys with him in his trailer and everyone seems to be really friendly no problems with pick ups like you! It's a shame that's happened to you worrying!! We have to young kids too so wouldn't want to take them over for it not to work out!






motojohn said:


> @ jenny. . . . let your hubby be forwarned that he is going to be alot of different induction classes, I dont mind that , but its the lack of comunication in the calgary office is unreal.
> On monday i was suppose to be picked up ,at 7am, it ended up i had to ring 3/4 different people to come and get me. . . on monday night after i had been in the office doing safteyinductions/office stuff. during the day , i was told to sit by the phone yesterday to wait for a call that someone was coming out to get me again, there was no phone call for me, when you go back to that trailor its like a prsion , there is S.F.A. near you apart from other trailors ,
> it ended up that i had to pay for my own visa coming in ,that i was suppose to be reinburst with when i went into the office.
> Maybe its different in the Edmontion office ,but i am not hanging around to let this happen again ,they knew i was coming ,they have enough people here to say you go get the new guy,
> I'm just fumming with there lack of respect , and i did not appricate been called the forgein gut all the time been passed around in the office ,i git a name,use it,
> As i have said to Dub-guy maybe i'm a one of , but i am not bringing my family all the way over here for the same thing to happen again in a few weeks or when ever.
> I am really dissapointed inthe way this has turned out.


----------



## motojohn

Jennianne said:


> Seems you've been unlucky! I have been in contact with a couple from England he went over a month ago to Edmonton and has had the total opposite to you he had 2 other uk guys with him in his trailer and everyone seems to be really friendly no problems with pick ups like you! It's a shame that's happened to you worrying!! We have to young kids too so wouldn't want to take them over for it not to work out!



well i have to think of my family ,it does look good on flynns half starting off, who is to say it could better or worse ,but i am not talking that chance with my family, if i was a signel guy maybe i would stay


----------



## dub man

motojohn said:


> well i have to think of my family ,it does look good on flynns half starting off, who is to say it could better or worse ,but i am not talking that chance with my family, if i was a signel guy maybe i would stay


is the trailor in the middle of nowhere no shops around you or pubs to go and see anyone, did you go to the guy thats over the office and sort anything out, was there any other work out there or do want away they sound like a***holes


----------



## Jennianne

You should try speaking to them first it must be hard being away from your family but would be a shame to not at least give it another few days surprised about driving license at kellys hubby has bought a car between him and 2 other guys in trailer someone from Flynn even took him food shopping the first day he was there on the company!! Wonder why the Calgary office is so different?? You should ask if anyone else due to come out soon as you might get some more company soon


----------



## dub man

Jennianne said:


> You should try speaking to them first it must be hard being away from your family but would be a shame to not at least give it another few days surprised about driving license at kellys hubby has bought a car between him and 2 other guys in trailer someone from Flynn even took him food shopping the first day he was there on the company!! Wonder why the Calgary office is so different?? You should ask if anyone else due to come out soon as you might get some more company soon


i was hoping to go out in june/july i havent heard of any one else heading to calgary apart from john not looking good though i must admit


----------



## Jennianne

Try not to worry too much dub man I know of others who have went and settled in really well my hubby used to work away for 2 weeks at a time so he is used to being away from home been 2 years since he did that though so will be hard for my boys (8 and 4)


----------



## dub man

Jennianne said:


> Try not to worry too much dub man I know of others who have went and settled in really well my hubby used to work away for 2 weeks at a time so he is used to being away from home been 2 years since he did that though so will be hard for my boys (8 and 4)


cheers jennianne iv 3 girls 14 10 and a new born 1 month old, im working here and would like to give the kids a better chance because of the downturn there will be nothing but heavy taxes here for years, i have heard good reports about calgary but in johns case its a bit closer to home not to ignore i will be on to flynn before i go and lay it out first


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> cheers jennianne iv 3 girls 14 10 and a new born 1 month old, im working here and would like to give the kids a better chance because of the downturn there will be nothing but heavy taxes here for years, i have heard good reports about calgary but in johns case its a bit closer to home not to ignore i will be on to flynn before i go and lay it out first


Hi Dubman; who is too say it wont work for you, just bacause it was a bad experience for John, you could love it, keep your options open. 
Get as much info as possible I think the thing that really annoyed John was the he was spoke to and no communication, he went out to Work & still hasnt started work or was even told what was going on.

You could be totally ok and things could be different and you wont know i guess till you try and at least he (John) tryed. I cant blame him for not sticking it out, I couldnt be stuck in, like that & have no comunication with anyone.


----------



## dub man

reginaangulin said:


> Hi Dubman; who is too say it wont work for you, just bacause it was a bad experience for John, you could love it, keep your options open.
> Get as much info as possible I think the thing that really annoyed John was the he was spoke to and no communication, he went out to Work & still hasnt started work or was even told what was going on.
> 
> You could be totally ok and things could be different and you wont know i guess till you try and at least he (John) tryed. I cant blame him for not sticking it out, I couldnt be stuck in, like that & have no comunication with anyone.


cheers gina iv researched this since feb inside and out the wife has two aunties living in toronto so iv a fair idea the running of the country im just waiting for flynn to get back to me about the money side of it to compare and see if its feesable im just a bit taking back at the way things panned out for him i wont wait 2 weeks start work it will be sorted before i go.the best of luck to you and hubby hope all works out


----------



## Jennianne

Hi regina how's ur hubby doing?? Did he stay any longer or is he definately coming home? X


----------



## reginaangulin

Jennianne said:


> Hi regina how's ur hubby doing?? Did he stay any longer or is he definately coming home? X


Hi Jennianne, John is home now & I realize now he did do the right thing, I have read the emails he sent to them about the way he was treated and read there responses! which wasnt good! He did the right thing, it was totally not like him to just come home I knew it had to be more!


----------



## Jennianne

You should look into going to oz the construction industry is booming out there


----------



## dub man

Jennianne said:


> You should look into going to oz the construction industry is booming out there


i dont think so i know of a couple of lads went out and ended up coming back home to expensive and no work


----------



## reginaangulin

dub man said:


> i dont think so i know of a couple of lads went out and ended up coming back home to expensive and no work


I had a mate and a cousin who is out there at the moment and cant get work & they are construction workers


----------



## Ennisliving

reginaangulin said:


> Thanks for that, its great to hear good reports , he was giving 2 areas of where too work Alberta & Saskatchewan, his interview is on the 8th, so fingers crossed !


Just wondering have you moved over. Myself and my husband are due to go in September. Again he works in construction foreman here but of course no work now.


----------



## dub man

hi jennianne are yous still all set for the move was in contact with a guy from the roofing division in edmonton said there great up there very laid back and so nice getting closer for myself


----------



## dub man

Ennisliving said:


> Just wondering have you moved over. Myself and my husband are due to go in September. Again he works in construction foreman here but of course no work now.


has he a job lined up where are you headin for i heard the construction is a bit dried up on the east coast more work from mid to west


----------



## Ennisliving

dub man said:


> has he a job lined up where are you headin for i heard the construction is a bit dried up on the east coast more work from mid to west


No no work lined up yet. Have sent our passports to issue our visas so hope to have them back in a couple of weeks. We have gone for permanent residency. We were thinking of trying Vancouver or Calgary to be honest we will follow the work. Any tips you have would be appreciated


----------



## Jennianne

My hubby is definately going end of August!! All paper work is in place work visa being posted out. He cant go earlier cause we r going on holiday end of july. Spoke to our neighbours 2 kids, who live in edmonton and are here due to a familt bereavement, and they really sold it to us! They have made it sound fab really cant wait now!!



dub man said:


> hi jennianne are yous still all set for the move was in contact with a guy from the roofing division in edmonton said there great up there very laid back and so nice getting closer for myself


----------



## jambogee

Hi Jennianne, I have job with flynn and waiting for paper work also and I am going to saskatoon for work i have been in contact with katrina at flynn and they seem like a nice bunch of people, how have you been with all the waiting!


----------



## Jennianne

been going on since january feels like the interview was forever ago! lol my hubby is going to edmonton got in contact with another couple the hubby went to emonton in May he has settled in really well and flynn have treated hime really well too! When u planning to fly over?


----------



## jambogee

Jennianne said:


> been going on since january feels like the interview was forever ago! lol my hubby is going to edmonton got in contact with another couple the hubby went to emonton in May he has settled in really well and flynn have treated hime really well too! When u planning to fly over?


I hope to get paperwork in the next 2 weeks katrina said on friday that my LMO was approved and she was waiting for the check for the work permit to arrive then she is posting it to me. my interview was in feb at birmingham it was quick as i only emailed them about 5 days before the interview, I'm looking forward to going as work here is stagnent, by the way Im a flat roofer what does your hubby do?


----------



## Jennianne

My hubby is a glazier his lmo has been approved they have received paperwork they needed from us so visa being posted out for him he is going for first 2-3 months on his own. Do u have family?


----------



## jambogee

Jennianne said:


> My hubby is a glazier his lmo has been approved they have received paperwork they needed from us so visa being posted out for him he is going for first 2-3 months on his own. Do u have family?


Just me thats going out first to test the water and find my feet and my wife is staying here, I have family in Canada which is a bonus thats why I picked saskatoon I was offered Vancouver first and changed on advice from my aunt and uncle as you get more for your money in the mid west, have you heard about what the work will be like in the winter? that is my only concern dont want to be idle and not making any money!:smow:


----------



## Jennianne

our neighbours kids next door both live in edmonton they are here just now my hubby spoke to them yest they said wage flynn is paying is really good! they told my hubby they only stop working when weather hits -20 lol


----------



## jambogee

i know it gets cold there even down to -40c!!!! but I know the summers are fine so that makes up for it!!!


----------



## Jennianne

thats it the summers make up for the winters! we r a bit more used to the poor weather up here in scotland. Our neighbours said it doesnt rain much over there though


----------



## jambogee

Jennianne said:


> thats it the summers make up for the winters! we r a bit more used to the poor weather up here in scotland. Our neighbours said it doesnt rain much over there though


has your hubby booked his flight yet? i was looking at the cost and its a bit steep for flights in august!


----------



## Jennianne

No not yet will prob wait til nearer the time type in a google search for cheap Canada flights


----------



## jambogee

ok will keep a lookout for cheap flights if i find any willpost u message will keep u posted on any news as well, cheers and tell your hubby good luck!!!


----------



## Jennianne

Good luck to you too shame everyone wasn't going to Edmonton :-(


----------



## Jennianne

P.s. Where abouts in Scotland r u?


----------



## Ennisliving

reginaangulin said:


> OMG Orla, Im so jealous !!!!!!! I cant wait to go now, it sounds like you are having a great time! Alot of Irish seem to be going to Edmonton, we where giving Calgary. I dont mind about the Wine to much, as Im a Coors Light fan anyway.Will be dying to here more about how you guys are getting on !
> have a blast !  xx


Just wondering how you guys are getting on. We are waiting for Pr visas and hope to have them in September. My husband also works construction and doesn't have a job to go to in Canada. We were hoping to move to Calgary area or somewhere about. Can you give me any help/info about finding him a job. He plans on going first as I'm still working in Ireland so don't want to quit until he gets something. He worked as a foreman here.


----------



## dub man

hi jambogee i too am a flat roofer heading to calgary first week in aug booked tickets last night £933 euro bloody expensive last minute.com was the best of the lot canadian affair were doin deals for sept/oct if i were you book now i waited till now and it cost me there was a guy on here went over to work lasted six days not exactly an expat gave out stink about flynn and canada nearly put me off iv researched since feb its the best move for me i think im working a the moment taking a 3 week holiday first to make sure and if its ok i wontbe back keeping my options open


----------



## dub man

check out your driving licence before you go ennisliving if you can change it for an english one i think its recognised over there the irish one is not you need an international driving permit from the AA check there webpage


----------



## Jennianne

Try not to worry dubman I know others who gave gone and are loving it just one bad experience my hubby is going end of aug not booked flight yet


----------



## jambogee

dub man said:


> hi jambogee i too am a flat roofer heading to calgary first week in aug booked tickets last night £933 euro bloody expensive last minute.com was the best of the lot canadian affair were doin deals for sept/oct if i were you book now i waited till now and it cost me there was a guy on here went over to work lasted six days not exactly an expat gave out stink about flynn and canada nearly put me off iv researched since feb its the best move for me i think im working a the moment taking a 3 week holiday first to make sure and if its ok i wontbe back keeping my options open


Hi dub man, just got news paperwork is being posted hope to be heading out next month. have you been told what job you are going to? i hope it is going to be ok out there. i would like to hear from guys that are there already but cant find anyone yet. just hope we can work through the winter as you know what its like when the weather is bad. fingers crossed everythings going to be ok.


----------



## Jennianne

I'm in contact with the wife of a guy who went to Edmonton in may he has been really well looked after! He has settled really well too his wife is going beg of august she has commented on this thread it's kellyGW im in reg contact with her now on facebook so get lots of advice and updates from her


----------



## celtic dancer

Hi there,

I have been reading in earnest all your posts regarding Flynn Construction. I was wondering if they are still recruiting and if so, are they looking for Construction Site Managers or is it just roofing specialists? If so, I would be grateful for any forwarding address to pass my husbands' CV to.

I cant believe how bad it has got in Ireland for construction. My brother-in-law is still out of work a year later and it seems a shame since the country was doing so well. My parents are irish and my dad and sister still live there while myself and other siblings have always lived in England. Thankfully. my husband over here has a job but I really dont like living here anymore and want a better standard of living for the family in Canada. 

Any advice would be gratefully received!!!!!


----------



## Jennianne

If you go into Flynn constructions website think it's Flynn Canada Ltd. | Canada's Leading Building Envelope Contractor they have a recruitment section


----------



## Jennianne

Our work visa arrived on Monday just need to book flight now!!! all becoming very real and scary now!


----------



## Ennisliving

Jennianne said:


> Our work visa arrived on Monday just need to book flight now!!! all becoming very real and scary now!


Wishing you the very best. We are off ourselves on 12th September. No jobs yet no place to live ITS Scarey


----------



## Jennianne

dont think i could do it without a job to go to!! going to an infor seminar tonight in glasgow to get info for me and the boys as flynn just getting my hubby there not us!


----------



## Ennisliving

Jennianne said:


> dont think i could do it without a job to go to!! going to an infor seminar tonight in glasgow to get info for me and the boys as flynn just getting my hubby there not us!


I know its scarey without the jobs but hopefully something will turn up. I am going to stay behind in Ireland for a while while my huband looks for work and gets set up. Trying to find short term accomodation though is a nightmare. Want to rent something furnished month to month as we don't know where he might end up work wise


----------



## Jennianne

we r going to try get something fully furnished to as not planning on taking anything with us apart from clothes at first!


----------



## Ennisliving

Jennianne said:


> we r going to try get something fully furnished to as not planning on taking anything with us apart from clothes at first!


Keep me posted on how you get on with the apartment hunt


----------



## Jennianne

AHHHH Flight booked!!! he leaves 22nd september!! Under 4 weeks!!


----------



## dub man

Jennianne said:


> AHHHH Flight booked!!! he leaves 22nd september!! Under 4 weeks!!


hi guys as you know im out here a month now first thing i would advise yous to do is get your own transport as for renting furnished places they charge what they want for furnished one i would advise to try and get one unfurnished it would save you some money one place i was told to stay away from is N.E calgary any questions just ask best of luck girls its a great country cant stress enough get your own transport lane:


----------



## Jennianne

Its edmonton my hubby is going he goes first he is staying in one on the trailers flynn has thete. We have bern told off alot of people you need a car to get about how u enjoying it out there??


----------



## dub man

Jennianne said:


> Its edmonton my hubby is going he goes first he is staying in one on the trailers flynn has thete. We have bern told off alot of people you need a car to get about how u enjoying it out there??


so far so good was very hard first two weeks i kept away from skype because i knew if i seen my wife and kids id be back in ireland now. 5 weeks on iv no problems im skyping every day now knowing thell be here shortly just bought myself a 4x4 jeep for $3000 wouldnt get that back home youll need to get a 4x4 for the winters here.you have to come over on the mind set that your the visitor and adapt to there way then itll be a piece of cake :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jennianne

we werent sure how much cars would be glad to here they r affordable though!! im sure my hubby is going to miss the kids too but he ha worked away before! when is you family coming over to join you?


----------



## inutley

Jennianne said:


> we werent sure how much cars would be glad to here they r affordable though!! im sure my hubby is going to miss the kids too but he ha worked away before! when is you family coming over to join you?


Noted in your post that you were looking for short term furnished accomodation. A lot of accomodation of this type in canada is advertised as vacation rentals - it took us along time to find that out when we moved over to BC earlier in the year. You can rent places albeit they are more expensive than long term rentals, but if looking to get your own place soon are often the best way to go. We moved over in March and by end of April had bought a house and moved in - things move a lot faster thn the UK housing market here!.


----------



## Jennianne

Hi we never thought about that what a fab idea! Where did u find your? On a website?


----------



## inutley

Jennianne said:


> Hi we never thought about that what a fab idea! Where did u find your? On a website?


If you do a search for vacation rentals and the area you are looking for then it should bring up a few companies - some do work throughout Canada but most are regionalised, and are probably a better bet as they will have more choice locally. If you are looking in the Kelowna/Okanagan region I can give you some contacts - but I think you are looking around Edmonton are'nt you?


----------



## Jennianne

Yeah its edmonton we r going will have a look online later thanks


----------



## Jennianne

hiya how u getting on in calgary?? my hubby is staying in edmonton we r hoping to fly over end of this month!!! he is getting a car this weekend then flat/house hunting after that!! has ur family joined you yet?


----------



## irishgirl33

*moving to edmonton*



Jennianne said:


> hiya how u getting on in calgary?? my hubby is staying in edmonton we r hoping to fly over end of this month!!! he is getting a car this weekend then flat/house hunting after that!! has ur family joined you yet?


hi there just wondering how your husband is getting on.my husband is going to edmonton next monday.he has an interview with beverley taylor with flynn,he is a glazier also.


----------



## Jennianne

thats who met my hubby at his interview then he was interviewed by 3 managers! my hubby he is getting on fine plenty of work!!! he is still staying in accomodation provided by flynn is ur hubby flying over??? u still in uk??


----------



## irishgirl33

Jennianne said:


> thats who met my hubby at his interview then he was interviewed by 3 managers! my hubby he is getting on fine plenty of work!!! he is still staying in accomodation provided by flynn is ur hubby flying over??? u still in uk??


yes he is flying over next monday.if all goes well then im hoping to go over after christmas, with our 3 yr old twin boys.when are you going over?thats great that his getting on great,such a big change.i cant wait.


----------



## Jennianne

thought hw was just going over for an interview?? he starting next week??? we r hoping to go over in 3 weeks as long as we find somewhere to stay! we have 2 boys 5 and 8 im on facebook [email protected]





irishgirl33 said:


> yes he is flying over next monday.if all goes well then im hoping to go over after christmas, with our 3 yr old twin boys.when are you going over?thats great that his getting on great,such a big change.i cant wait.


----------



## Jennianne

hiya how u getting on in calgary?? my hubby is staying in edmonton we r hoping to fly over end of this month!!! he is getting a car this weekend then flat/house hunting after that!! has ur family joined you yet? 






dub man said:


> hi guys as you know im out here a month now first thing i would advise yous to do is get your own transport as for renting furnished places they charge what they want for furnished one i would advise to try and get one unfurnished it would save you some money one place i was told to stay away from is N.E calgary any questions just ask best of luck girls its a great country cant stress enough get your own transport lane:


----------



## geordie john

does anyone have anymore information on flynn canada please would be a help to me cheers


----------



## Jennianne

hi they have a website if you search for them on google u will get all the info there


----------



## geordie john

Jennianne said:


> hi they have a website if you search for them on google u will get all the info there


thanks jennianne. i have had an interveiw with flynn last saturday so im looking for as much info as possible


----------



## Jennianne

did u come over here to have your interview? my hubby has been working over here with flynn since september we r in edmonton, alberta he is a glazier what info u looking for and i can get him to private message you?


----------



## geordie john

Jennianne said:


> did u come over here to have your interview? my hubby has been working over here with flynn since september we r in edmonton, alberta he is a glazier what info u looking for and i can get him to private message you?


no interviewd me in manchester. for sure tell your man to message me im also a glazer any help would be appricated


----------



## Jennianne

did they say at interview where u would be based??


----------



## don1

Hi All,

My partner is waiting for results of an interview with Flynn's that he did at the beginning of Dec, I have been trolling through all the posts referring to Flynn's and moving to Canada and as you can imagine my head is now spinning....so many questions.
We have 1 daughter that is 4 and not married. He is a roofer and had his own business here but we cannot afford to live here anymore. Ireland is getting worse without any glimmer of light in view in the near future...Flynn's look very good and look like they look after foreign workers when they arrive in Canada first.
Assuming he gets the job we are trying to decide what is the best way to relocate. I would prefer him to go out first for 6 months to get settled then we were going to organize to go out. Is that the best option?? Well that is the only option we can afford to do!!!
If anyone would be kind enough to give me their email address so I can mail you with some questions and get some help through the minefield of the moving etc 
My name is Beccy
Thanks All


----------



## Jennianne

hi beccy

is it your other half who has messaged me on facebook? dont want to reply twice lol



don1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner is waiting for results of an interview with Flynn's that he did at the beginning of Dec, I have been trolling through all the posts referring to Flynn's and moving to Canada and as you can imagine my head is now spinning....so many questions.
> We have 1 daughter that is 4 and not married. He is a roofer and had his own business here but we cannot afford to live here anymore. Ireland is getting worse without any glimmer of light in view in the near future...Flynn's look very good and look like they look after foreign workers when they arrive in Canada first.
> Assuming he gets the job we are trying to decide what is the best way to relocate. I would prefer him to go out first for 6 months to get settled then we were going to organize to go out. Is that the best option?? Well that is the only option we can afford to do!!!
> If anyone would be kind enough to give me their email address so I can mail you with some questions and get some help through the minefield of the moving etc
> My name is Beccy
> Thanks All


----------



## irishgirl33

don1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner is waiting for results of an interview with Flynn's that he did at the beginning of Dec, I have been trolling through all the posts referring to Flynn's and moving to Canada and as you can imagine my head is now spinning....so many questions.
> We have 1 daughter that is 4 and not married. He is a roofer and had his own business here but we cannot afford to live here anymore. Ireland is getting worse without any glimmer of light in view in the near future...Flynn's look very good and look like they look after foreign workers when they arrive in Canada first.
> Assuming he gets the job we are trying to decide what is the best way to relocate. I would prefer him to go out first for 6 months to get settled then we were going to organize to go out. Is that the best option?? Well that is the only option we can afford to do!!!
> If anyone would be kind enough to give me their email address so I can mail you with some questions and get some help through the minefield of the moving etc
> My name is Beccy
> Thanks All


hi beccy my husband is just waiting on. his twp to come through.he has a job offer in calgary with flynn.my email is [email protected] and ill see if i can help.


----------



## Qckev

Hi to all.
I to have just ad an interview with flynn Canada in dec. Im a roofer from Newcastle and in the interview they say the job would be based in BC. Id be greatfull for any one to basicly give me a run down on how things went once over in Canada. 
Im looking to go over myself at first, get the feel of things then after three months move the family over (girlfriend & 3 kids). Any good advice would be appreciated tips good or bad and some informaition on how Flynn help with me and my family.

kind regards 

kev


----------



## Jennianne

hi

my hubby came over to start with flynn in september and my 2 boys and i came over end november! we would highly recommend you came over first my hubby is glad he did it that way and flynn are good with the relocation for the first 3 months if you come over on your own. We only waited 2 months cause christmas was on its way and flights were too expensive in the weeks leading up to xmas.



Qckev said:


> Hi to all.
> I to have just ad an interview with flynn Canada in dec. Im a roofer from Newcastle and in the interview they say the job would be based in BC. Id be greatfull for any one to basicly give me a run down on how things went once over in Canada.
> Im looking to go over myself at first, get the feel of things then after three months move the family over (girlfriend & 3 kids). Any good advice would be appreciated tips good or bad and some informaition on how Flynn help with me and my family.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> kev


----------



## Qckev

Jennianne said:


> hi
> 
> my hubby came over to start with flynn in september and my 2 boys and i came over end november! we would highly recommend you came over first my hubby is glad he did it that way and flynn are good with the relocation for the first 3 months if you come over on your own. We only waited 2 months cause christmas was on its way and flights were too expensive in the weeks leading up to xmas.


Hi 

Thanks for your reply looks as thought thats the best way and ive no doubt Flynn will do there best. Its early stages as of now. So trying to get as much info as poss. A big move but im sure it will make us a lot happier.

thanks 

kev


----------



## Jennianne

Lets just say we have no regrets!!! but still early days for us here!




Qckev said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply looks as thought thats the best way and ive no doubt Flynn will do there best. Its early stages as of now. So trying to get as much info as poss. A big move but im sure it will make us a lot happier.
> 
> thanks
> 
> kev


----------



## hill 16

hi guys im here in calgary im here since august my family are with me now im from ireland and im roofing here if an of you want to know anything at all before you make your decission from schools to house id be happy to help ill even give you a breakdown in the wages just send me a message id be happy to fill you in,i was in your shoes too and got little info


----------



## Qckev

hill 16 said:


> hi guys im here in calgary im here since august my family are with me now im from ireland and im roofing here if an of you want to know anything at all before you make your decission from schools to house id be happy to help ill even give you a breakdown in the wages just send me a message id be happy to fill you in,i was in your shoes too and got little info


Hi 
Yes it's a big dicission and looking for as much info as possible from how Flynn help you out when you get there, accommodation, what I need to take with me and whens best to bring family over as much info would be very appreciated as you can imagine what's going through my head at the moment. Yeah a breakdown of the wages would be a bonus to.
Cheers
Kev


----------



## hill 16

hi jennianne how does your hubby fair out with the weather can he work im fcked here with the bad weather at the min and its goin to be here till next week the say


----------



## hill 16

qckev ill try send ya a pm


----------



## hill 16

jayzus can someone explain to me how to send someone a p.m please


----------



## Qckev

hill 16 said:


> jayzus can someone explain to me how to send someone a p.m please


ha just had the same problem here trying to pm you ????????
and it will not let me send my email to you


----------



## Jennianne

all depends he is lucky cause the glaziers arre working inside just now he says if weather bad for guys outside they make a decision together whether to go home or not! you got the snow bad down there too? my boys didnt get to school today as school buses not running roads are really bad off the highways!


----------



## Jennianne

think you go to top where it says welcome and click on your profile then it says inbox



hill 16 said:


> jayzus can someone explain to me how to send someone a p.m please


----------



## Qckev

Flynn have sent me a job offer as a roofer in Surrey bc so ive sent off my letter of acceptance as well as my police certificate. Now waiting to see whats next looks as though theres a lot of stuff to sort out


----------



## CRANEMANJOHN

Do you know if Flynn's have any Crane Work???


----------



## CRANEMANJOHN

*hi guys im here in calgary im here since august my family are with me now im from ire*

Do you know if FLYNN's have any Crane Work????


----------



## hill 16

sorry for the late reply jonh flynn have something like a small mobile crane you should give them a call they might have something for you i can give you a number for the manager who hires


----------



## jdiz

Hi all, been reading all these posts for the last hour or so! great info on them - have sent my boyfriends cv off to flynn just in case. can anyone give detail on what wages he could expect as a roofer/carpenter, what are teh working hourse like & how does the winter affect working life? we are thinking of going he has no job here for the last couple of months & we think we can get a 1 year working holiday visa but no nobody out there & have never been!! scary as hell! other than flynn is theremuch work out there for chippies? how does it fair when it comes to cost of living etc.sorry for allt he questions....just have so many! thanks!


----------



## CRANEMANJOHN

hill 16 said:


> sorry for the late reply jonh flynn have something like a small mobile crane you should give them a call they might have something for you i can give you a number for the manager who hires


thanks for the reply hill 16. I would really appreciate if you could give me the number of Flynn's hire manager my email is [email protected]. I take it you are working out there for Flynns. Are they a good company to work for? What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## hill 16

CRANEMANJOHN said:


> thanks for the reply hill 16. I would really appreciate if you could give me the number of Flynn's hire manager my email is [email protected]. I take it you are working out there for Flynns. Are they a good company to work for? What part of Canada are you in?


no problem john, im here in calgary there a good company if you can get the hours id say if they had work for you in crane or what ever you would have no probs with hours are you working away here at the min yourself


----------



## hill 16

jdiz said:


> Hi all, been reading all these posts for the last hour or so! great info on them - have sent my boyfriends cv off to flynn just in case. can anyone give detail on what wages he could expect as a roofer/carpenter, what are teh working hourse like & how does the winter affect working life? we are thinking of going he has no job here for the last couple of months & we think we can get a 1 year working holiday visa but no nobody out there & have never been!! scary as hell! other than flynn is theremuch work out there for chippies? how does it fair when it comes to cost of living etc.sorry for allt he questions....just have so many! thanks!


if your boyfriend is a qualified chippy i suggest staying in that field and id also suggest coming on your own visa because if you come sponsored you can only work for that company.the work that flynn do here is industrial roofing flat roofing and metal roofing so theres no need for chippys they would take him on no probs but in my opinoin his skills would be wasted and he might get more pay doing his type of work roofers here are just glorified labourers,it is a seasonal job they will tell you theres work during the winter but thats not the case when it hits -25 or more which can be 2weeks at a time,calgary i think is one of the better places in canada for cost of living and quality of lfe hope this helps


----------



## CRANEMANJOHN

hill 16 said:


> no problem john, im here in calgary there a good company if you can get the hours id say if they had work for you in crane or what ever you would have no probs with hours are you working away here at the min yourself


working here at home at the minute doing average of 80 -100 hours a week, commuting all over ireland and uk even frane and spain so not at home all the time so its the wife that is pushing this emigrating thing. I well used of working the hours but hate not getting home at the end of the day. did you get a sponsorship visa? did you have ta do the IELTS? how long did the visa take to come through? sorry for all the questions - but every migration agent we have talked to tels us different time scales and a huge vraiety of prices for getting visa's. Forums tend to the only place you hear bout the reality.


----------



## geordie john

*flynn*



Qckev said:


> Hi to all.
> I to have just ad an interview with flynn Canada in dec. Im a roofer from Newcastle and in the interview they say the job would be based in BC. Id be greatfull for any one to basicly give me a run down on how things went once over in Canada.
> Im looking to go over myself at first, get the feel of things then after three months move the family over (girlfriend & 3 kids). Any good advice would be appreciated tips good or bad and some informaition on how Flynn help with me and my family.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> kev


hello kev can i ask you how you are geting on with your move to canada. im a glazer and going to bc to. im from blyth so least you have 1 more black and white out there lol. give me a shout mate. regards john


----------



## spartan lad

hi john i am also going to bc i must know you i am also a glazer from blyth


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> hi john i am also going to bc i must know you i am also a glazer from blyth[/QUOhey
> spartan lad whats your name and when you going out


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi john i am also going to bc i must know you i am also a glazer from blyth[/QUOhey
> spartan lad whats your name and when you going out
> 
> 
> 
> sent my acceptance letter off a few weeks ago havent heard owt back yet .
> Steves the name
Click to expand...


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> geordie john said:
> 
> 
> 
> sent my acceptance letter off a few weeks ago havent heard owt back yet .
> Steves the name
> 
> 
> 
> is it steve fairbairn im talking to ?
Click to expand...


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi john i am also going to bc i must know you i am also a glazer from blyth[/QUOhey
> spartan lad whats your name and when you going out
> 
> 
> 
> aye john it is how you doing
Click to expand...


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> geordie john said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye john it is how you doing
> 
> 
> 
> lol not to bad steve just sick of the no work over here. sent my police check back so flynn starting the imagration paper work mate. sooner the better for me steve to be honest. if i can help you with anything give me a shout. their is loads of work out there
Click to expand...


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol not to bad steve just sick of the no work over here. sent my police check back so flynn starting the imagration paper work mate. sooner the better for me steve to be honest. if i can help you with anything give me a shout. their is loads of work out there
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting for my police check for a couple of weeks should get it soon,
> am working down at the olympic village at the minute it,s a bad job can't wait to get away from here , when you do get work you never get your money
Click to expand...


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> geordie john said:
> 
> 
> 
> been waiting for my police check for a couple of weeks should get it soon,
> am working down at the olympic village at the minute it,s a bad job can't wait to get away from here , when you do get work you never get your money
> 
> 
> 
> steve its a better life out there. least we will get paid. is your lass up for the move to steve. i no mine is and the kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve its a better life out there. least we will get paid. is your lass up for the move to steve. i no mine is and the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> aye john she is but she is a little apprehensive we've been to seattle many times it,s not to far away from bc great place and plenty of work and paid at the end of it.
> my son is exited he hates it here and he is only 12
Click to expand...


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> steve its a better life out there. least we will get paid. is your lass up for the move to steve. i no mine is and the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> you going to surrey
Click to expand...


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> geordie john said:
> 
> 
> 
> you going to surrey
> 
> 
> 
> yes will be working out of the surrey office so i have been told steve
Click to expand...


----------



## spartan lad

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes will be working out of the surrey office so i have been told steve
> 
> 
> 
> yeah same here when you expecting to go
Click to expand...


----------



## geordie john

spartan lad said:


> geordie john said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah same here when you expecting to go
> 
> 
> 
> not sure steve im waiting on flynn doing the paper work and sorting visa out. would like to get away in may if i could. have they told you the your rate of pay steve.
Click to expand...


----------



## dave5282

Hi,
Going to risk, a bit of stick here...But do you rekon they would Be interested in a Quantity Surveyor/Estimator from the UK?? Or is it mainly the UK trades they go for?


----------



## irishgirl33

dave5282 said:


> Hi,
> Going to risk, a bit of stick here...But do you rekon they would Be interested in a Quantity Surveyor/Estimator from the UK?? Or is it mainly the UK trades they go for?


hi have u checked out there website Flynn Canada Ltd. | Canada's Leading Building Envelope Contractor
they have current job oppertunities for estimators. good luck


----------



## dave5282

irishgirl33 said:


> hi have u checked out there website Flynn Canada Ltd. | Canada's Leading Building Envelope Contractor
> they have current job oppertunities for estimators. good luck


Yeah many thanks for that, much appreciated


----------



## hill 16

dave5282 said:


> Yeah many thanks for that, much appreciated


id say you would have no problem in getting work with flynn even if its not advertised there always looking i can give you contacts for the calgary branch if thas any use for ye lane:


----------



## dave5282

hill 16 said:


> id say you would have no problem in getting work with flynn even if its not advertised there always looking i can give you contacts for the calgary branch if thas any use for ye lane:



Yes please that would be great, we are looking at toronto and calgary so contacts for either of those would be fantastic. My email is [email protected].

Thankyou ever so

Dave


----------



## Qckev

geordie john said:


> hello kev can i ask you how you are geting on with your move to canada. im a glazer and going to bc to. im from blyth so least you have 1 more black and white out there lol. give me a shout mate. regards john


hi john nice to see a few coming from blyth as im from blyth to a mini exodus eh 
ive got to send of me papers for visa so dont no how long no but they reckon ive got to go threw the High Commission and its a bit more lenthy so ill have to wait and see. but ive sent them an email to see if i can be moved over to ontario as i have family over there 
so hows it going for you?


----------



## ElaineJ

Hi all,

Been on this site for the last couple of weeks having a look at the posts - my partner has just received his offer from Flynn & is waiting on his police check. He'll be moving to Edmonton as a roofer. We are originally from Scotland - he is from Dundee and I am from Glasgow. He is hoping to get out around June. We are so happy he has been offered Edmonton as I've read loads of good things about it. Any advice anyone could offer who has recenlty moved to Edmonton would be great. I read something about no overtime at wknds? He was advised O/T was readily available when he wanted? Does anyone know what the accommodation is in Edmonton?


----------



## Jennianne

Hi elaine my hubby moved here to edmonton last september to work for flynn we r from paisley is your other half planning to come over for the first 3 months on his own? If so its trailers the guys stay in which are fully equiped with tv, internet and telephone etc which is all free to use! Was fab for us as my hubby could phone home as much as he wanted! We have been here since end nov and we r now living in stony plain which is 20 mins west of the city! Im on facebook if u r on it and want to add me my email is [email protected]

Jennifer x






ElaineJ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been on this site for the last couple of weeks having a look at the posts - my partner has just received his offer from Flynn & is waiting on his police check. He'll be moving to Edmonton as a roofer. We are originally from Scotland - he is from Dundee and I am from Glasgow. He is hoping to get out around June. We are so happy he has been offered Edmonton as I've read loads of good things about it. Any advice anyone could offer who has recenlty moved to Edmonton would be great. I read something about no overtime at wknds? He was advised O/T was readily available when he wanted? Does anyone know what the accommodation is in Edmonton?


----------



## ElaineJ

Hi Jennianne,

Thank you for your reply. It's a small world I'm actually from Renfrew! My partner David will be going over for the first 3 months on his own as i think that's what Flynn suggest? I'll go out for a holiday after that then hopefully go out in January 2012. I'll send you an email if you dont mind me digging for more info!

Thanks,
Elainex


----------



## tom-sarah_addy

*information*

hi everyone my fella had an interveiw in feb 2011 with flynn..the interveiw seemed to go well and with the way the 2 managers in the room was speeking about things was like he had got the job ..we hadnt herd nothing back after the 6-8 weeks (that flynn had said) so my fella had emailed them n got a apolagey to sey sorry for the brakedown in comunication and that the was on to it 2 weeks later still no reply so agen emailed them...he then got a eamil to sey they would be intouch by the end of the week which would of been last friday...we still havnt recived any information ...so we are just wondering if any body had had an interview in feb (we had ours in manchester) ..who is in the same situation or if they have herd anything back from flynn....


thanks ...


----------



## ElaineJ

tom-sarah_addy said:


> hi everyone my fella had an interveiw in feb 2011 with flynn..the interveiw seemed to go well and with the way the 2 managers in the room was speeking about things was like he had got the job ..we hadnt herd nothing back after the 6-8 weeks (that flynn had said) so my fella had emailed them n got a apolagey to sey sorry for the brakedown in comunication and that the was on to it 2 weeks later still no reply so agen emailed them...he then got a eamil to sey they would be intouch by the end of the week which would of been last friday...we still havnt recived any information ...so we are just wondering if any body had had an interview in feb (we had ours in manchester) ..who is in the same situation or if they have herd anything back from flynn....
> 
> 
> thanks ...


Hi,

My partner too had his interview in Manchester in February 2011 - around the 5th i think. It took around 5 weeks for them to get back to him with the job offer and the whole immigration process took around 5 months as he just moved out there yesterday! The whole thing was pretty much a waiting game, waiting on emails from them etc but they do eventually get back to you - unfortunately you are just at their mercy! My boyfriend David called them on a couple of occassions too so maybe your partner could try calling - they are perfectly nice and he spoke to a girl called Vanessa in HR. Hope this helps - best of luck,

Elainex


----------



## berrrty

geordie john said:


> spartan lad said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol not to bad steve just sick of the no work over here. sent my police check back so flynn starting the imagration paper work mate. sooner the better for me steve to be honest. if i can help you with anything give me a shout. their is loads of work out there
> 
> 
> 
> iv got an interview in manchester at the end of the mounth but would like to know more about the police check as its a long way to go for a no, any help would b apreciated
Click to expand...


----------



## irishgirl33

what do you need to know about the police check?


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> what do you need to know about the police check?


thanks for ur reply. A couple of things really, are the checks for Flynn/visa or both?
i was convicted for something 7 years ago which probably wont be a problem but unfortunatly i was caught up in something at the end of last year and worry it will affect my chances of either getting a visa or job.


----------



## irishgirl33

police check is for your visa. 
Flynn arent too bothered if it was a long time ago or if only a minor incident. but its for your work permit. 
best thing is to request your police cert and check whats on it. for the incident 7 yrs ago you can apply for criminal rehabilitation,but that can take up to a yr to receive.
what were your charges for?
might be able to give you more help if we know what its for?


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> police check is for your visa.
> Flynn arent too bothered if it was a long time ago or if only a minor incident. but its for your work permit.
> best thing is to request your police cert and check whats on it. for the incident 7 yrs ago you can apply for criminal rehabilitation,but that can take up to a yr to receive.
> what were your charges for?
> might be able to give you more help if we know what its for?


Thanx for taking the time to help me! Convictions are common assault in 2001, GBH in 2004 and section 4 public order offence last year!! All embarrising really, just hope I haven't messed it all up for my family.


----------



## irishgirl33

sorry i havent replied,only just seen this now,from what you have said i think you will have to apply for crim rehab.let me know if u need some help.
have you had your interview.


----------



## berrrty

Hi, what does crim rehab involve? Yea I had interview 2 weeks ago, that went really well so just waiting for a reply bk from them now. 
Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33

berrrty said:


> Hi, what does crim rehab involve? Yea I had interview 2 weeks ago, that went really well so just waiting for a reply bk from them now.
> Thanks


u have to apply to the high commission in london.for the application u would need char ref plus work ref plus any court documents relating to your charges.
the only problem is it can take up to a year.
you could be lucky and hear bk in a short time. my hubbys only took 6/7wks.
if i was you i would apply now asap ,it can take a few wks to get court documents alone.


----------



## nufcglazer

word of WARNING for anyone going to work for flynn canada. i have worked for flynn for almost a year they are the most un organised company, they have never sorted my wife and childrens medical care out, paid second year apprentice wages when a time serverd man should be on $31.50. and to top it of they carnt keep you going in work so you have time of UNPAID. they have laid me of after a year and told me to go on ei which is their dole. im going home now and they wont give one penny to help you. its also very expensive to live here. average rent for a 3 bed room house is $1500 WHICH IS APPROX £1000. I AM A GLAZER BY THE WAY. but if your a roofer take my advice and forget it you wont make a wage in the winter. and to top this of their going to employe poles as cheep labour so its only a matter of time before the cut your wages. best of luck to the canadians as they will need it once the poles get their feet under the table. WE ALL KNOW WHAT THEY DONE TO OUR CONSTRUCTION INDUSTRY. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED MY FELLOW BRITS.


----------



## spartans

I Too worked for Flynn Canada be warned if you are thinking of making the move to work for them, the Vancouver office is the most disorganized management I have ever come across , and I have worked in many countries .
I recently took ill so they laid me off and left my wife myself and 13 year old son stranded here with no means of getting back to the uk they told me to ask my family back in uk for help, they were aware of how serious my condition is but didn't give a dam 
Of course we couldn't save for any emergencies because they kept us on a low wage to keep us stuck here, we used up all our savings in the time spent working for them to survive

WE ARE STUCK HERE AND DISTRAUGHT CANT BELIEVE WHAT THEY HAVE DONE TO MY FAMILY.


----------



## belcher

nufcglazer said:


> word of WARNING for anyone going to work for flynn canada. i have worked for flynn for almost a year they are the most un organised company, they have never sorted my wife and childrens medical care out, paid second year apprentice wages when a time serverd man should be on $31.50. and to top it of they carnt keep you going in work so you have time of UNPAID. they have laid me of after a year and told me to go on ei which is their dole. im going home now and they wont give one penny to help you. its also very expensive to live here. average rent for a 3 bed room house is $1500 WHICH IS APPROX £1000. I AM A GLAZER BY THE WAY. but if your a roofer take my advice and forget it you wont make a wage in the winter. and to top this of their going to employe poles as cheep labour so its only a matter of time before the cut your wages. best of luck to the canadians as they will need it once the poles get their feet under the table. WE ALL KNOW WHAT THEY DONE TO OUR CONSTRUCTION INDUSTRY. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED MY FELLOW BRITS.


Every thing you say about this construction mob is most likely true, however...
Why did you accept second year apprentice wages?
Why did you put up with the lack of work?
why did you put up with the no medical care?
You have rights and can take legal action!

are you complaining about the Polish stealing work from the English in Canada?

Should of joined a union.


----------



## nufcglazer

belcher said:


> Every thing you say about this construction mob is most likely true, however...
> Why did you accept second year apprentice wages?
> Why did you put up with the lack of work?
> why did you put up with the no medical care?
> You have rights and can take legal action!
> 
> are you complaining about the Polish stealing work from the English in Canada?
> 
> Should of joined a union.


for one we did not know the rates of pay till we had been here a few month.
the medical care i chased constantley
flynn will not have a union in their company
and lack of work once your here they have you by the balls as you are tighed to them with your work permit.
im not complaining about the poles having work im complaining about them under cutting everyone by working for less.


----------



## belcher

nufcglazer said:


> for one we did not know the rates of pay till we had been here a few month.
> the medical care i chased constantley
> flynn will not have a union in their company
> and lack of work once your here they have you by the balls as you are tighed to them with your work permit.
> im not complaining about the poles having work im complaining about them under cutting everyone by working for less.


thats cool man i just find it strange how people let them selfs be pushed over.

Im not calling you a push over, but if what your saying is true all the employee's will be getting ripped off.

I would unionise so fast.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

spartans said:


> I Too worked for Flynn Canada be warned if you are thinking of making the move to work for them, the Vancouver office is the most disorganized management I have ever come across , and I have worked in many countries .
> I recently took ill so they laid me off and left my wife myself and 13 year old son stranded here with no means of getting back to the uk they told me to ask my family back in uk for help, they were aware of how serious my condition is but didn't give a dam
> Of course we couldn't save for any emergencies because they kept us on a low wage to keep us stuck here, we used up all our savings in the time spent working for them to survive
> 
> WE ARE STUCK HERE AND DISTRAUGHT CANT BELIEVE WHAT THEY HAVE DONE TO MY FAMILY.


Hi I am waiting for my paperwork to come back from the high commission in London , as soon as it comes back I'm to book my flight to Alberta, Edmunton Canada to work for Flynn Construction , after reading your post I'm filled with dread.If you could give me any more details about Flynn that would be great so I can really way up if it's worth up rooting my wife ,who has a good job as a nurse , and my two children.

Questions
1 how many months out of the year have you worked , hours per week and total pay per year
2 did you get overtime rate 
3 did you work in the winter

Cheers


----------



## nufcglazer

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Hi I am waiting for my paperwork to come back from the high commission in London , as soon as it comes back I'm to book my flight to Alberta, Edmunton Canada to work for Flynn Construction , after reading your post I'm filled with dread.If you could give me any more details about Flynn that would be great so I can really way up if it's worth up rooting my wife ,who has a good job as a nurse , and my two children.
> 
> Questions
> 1 how many months out of the year have you worked , hours per week and total pay per year
> 2 did you get overtime rate
> 3 did you work in the winter
> 
> Cheers


my freind i can only tell you IF YOU COME ROOFING YOU WONT MAKE A WAGE IN THE WINTER MONTHS THEY EXPECT YOU TO SAVE WHAT YOU MAKE INTHE SUMMER FOR THE WINTER. if your wife has a good job stay were you are wish i had. im stranded here at the moment and they wont help my family to get home.

you have to do 160 hurs befor you get over time but if you loose a day you lost your overtime.

i worked in the winter but im a glazer.

iv been here 11 months and just been laid of with 30 other guys defo not worth all the trouble i have gone through to get here. hope this helps you


----------



## belcher

i would assume most roofers don't make wages in the winter when its snowing, regardless of the company.


i would take heed to the warnings these people post, however relocation back to your home country should never be expected

i think you will find firing you because of a legitimate illness would be illegal. 

you can allways look for new employers to sponsor you!


----------



## Jrge

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Hi I am waiting for my paperwork to come back from the high commission in London , as soon as it comes back I'm to book my flight to Alberta, Edmunton Canada to work for Flynn Construction , after reading your post I'm filled with dread.If you could give me any more details about Flynn that would be great so I can really way up if it's worth up rooting my wife ,who has a good job as a nurse , and my two children.
> 
> Questions
> 1 how many months out of the year have you worked , hours per week and total pay per year
> 2 did you get overtime rate
> 3 did you work in the winter
> 
> Cheers


Please follow my advice: Read your contract of employment twice, take notes or any relevant "issues" (medical coverage, sick days, holidays, wages, etc) and sort them out with your employer. Then read it again before you make the move!

With all due respect to those in an unpleasant situation at the moment, do this as well. 

Now, roofing is a 100% weather depending trade. Therefore, during winter and/or inclement weather conditions -and depending on your contract + employer's policy- you might be: 1) kept at work for in-house training, 2) sent to another location/department or 3) sent home.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

Where in Canada are you working mate..? I am also going over as a glazer / Curtainwall fixer. Where have they laid the 30 men off ? . What's the score with medical situation is it free over there or private ? 

What's about the price of food is it dear and are you far away from the town , I am very confused about the whole situation now but glad I can talk to you about it .
Sorry for asking so many question but if you could answer them it would help my decision to stay in the UK or Go to Canada..

Cheers


----------



## irishgirl33

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Where in Canada are you working mate..? I am also going over as a glazer / Curtainwall fixer. Where have they laid the 30 men off ? . What's the score with medical situation is it free over there or private ?
> 
> What's about the price of food is it dear and are you far away from the town , I am very confused about the whole situation now but glad I can talk to you about it .
> Sorry for asking so many question but if you could answer them it would help my decision to stay in the UK or Go to Canada..
> 
> Cheers


well firstly that other guy was working in vancouver so even though it is the same company.its a different set up. in Alberta you get paid over time on a weekly basis once you work over 40 hrs.
as a glazier you can work in the winter. my husband only lost 2 days this whole winter. he gets paid every 2 wks but his o/t is worked out weekly as said above.he has had plenty of overtime the last few months.
the only thing is yes you might be working away from home at times. i dont know exactly what work they have in Edmonton at the moment.so i suppose its personal decision to make.
i will gladly answer any other questions the best i can for you. i did try send you a private message but wouldnt allow me.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

I have only just joined so after I have posted 5 times I can the receive private messages.Thankyou for replying and yes I would very much like your help if that is possible . One of my friends is going to Edmunton on the 11th of April as a curtain wall fixer , I have many question . How long have you been there ? And what do you think of it compared to The UK .?

Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> I have only just joined so after I have posted 5 times I can the receive private messages.Thankyou for replying and yes I would very much like your help if that is possible . One of my friends is going to Edmunton on the 11th of April as a curtain wall fixer , I have many question . How long have you been there ? And what do you think of it compared to The UK .?
> 
> Thanks


ok lets get these 5 posts sorted. my husband came out in september, i arrived in January with our 2 kids.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

Did he ever work on Media City in Salford , you know curtain wall fixers , we all know someone who knows someone .


----------



## irishgirl33

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Did he ever work on Media City in Salford , you know curtain wall fixers , we all know someone who knows someone .


yes he did . im sure you know him alright.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

Did he work in Wales for a bit before he got his papers through to go to Canada.


----------



## irishgirl33

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Did he work in Wales for a bit before he got his papers through to go to Canada.


cant remember now to be honest. we lived down south so he was working away for the last 3 years. thats the main reason we moved here.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

How are you finding it there , do you like it ,have you encountered any problems yet,?


----------



## irishgirl33

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> How are you finding it there , do you like it ,have you encountered any problems yet,?


to be honest,we cant complain at all about Flynn.they have been very good to us.


----------



## britplumber

reginaangulin said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone heard off a construction company called Flynn in Canada, Husband has a interview with them in 2 weeks time, in the roofing part. Any general info would be great.
> Or if anyone has gone over with them from Ireland/UK to work in Canada. They are taking workers from Ireland & uk to Canada to work & seems to be giving them alot of perks like paying there flight, digs etc and then offereing a live to work after the 3 months off being there?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regina


They are in every province and are a good company


----------



## Irish-Lad

Hey britplumber are you in Canada at the moment? I'm a fully qualified plumber hoping to emigrate ASAP I'm finding it hard to find a company willing to take me on before i move to Canada do you no of any plumbing companies or agency's I could try u can mail me back if you have any info for me thanks.


----------



## spartans

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Hi I am waiting for my paperwork to come back from the high commission in London , as soon as it comes back I'm to book my flight to Alberta, Edmunton Canada to work for Flynn Construction , after reading your post I'm filled with dread.If you could give me any more details about Flynn that would be great so I can really way up if it's worth up rooting my wife ,who has a good job as a nurse , and my two children.
> 
> Questions
> 1 how many months out of the year have you worked , hours per week and total pay per year
> 2 did you get overtime rate
> 3 did you work in the winter
> 
> Cheers


I Have been here for 11 mnths like I said in my post I told flynn that I needed surgery for a heart problem so they laid me off and refused to help my family and i any help to get home we are stuck here with no means of supporting ourselves be warned if they suspect you have any injuries etc they will drop you . your better off where u are.


----------



## belcher

:ranger:


spartans said:


> I Have been here for 11 mnths like I said in my post I told flynn that I needed surgery for a heart problem so they laid me off and refused to help my family and i any help to get home we are stuck here with no means of supporting ourselves be warned if they suspect you have any injuries etc they will drop you . your better off where u are.


If you have a case for wrongful dismissal take legal action.
I think it's a bit rich for you to expect the company to help move you home. 
I sympathies with your position but don't think that that is there dutie.


----------



## spartans

belcher said:


> :ranger:
> 
> If you have a case for wrongful dismissal take legal action.
> I think it's a bit rich for you to expect the company to help move you home.
> I sympathies with your position but don't think that that is there dutie.


Never ever thought it was there duty in fact it is mine I am letting people know that it is not a bed of roses, u are obviously a Flynn employee or wotever I am only trying to give advice you seem to be trying to undermine any advice on this forum so it seems to me you are anti british


----------



## spartans

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Where in Canada are you working mate..? I am also going over as a glazer / Curtainwall fixer. Where have they laid the 30 men off ? . What's the score with medical situation is it free over there or private ?
> 
> What's about the price of food is it dear and are you far away from the town , I am very confused about the whole situation now but glad I can talk to you about it .
> Sorry for asking so many question but if you could answer them it would help my decision to stay in the UK or Go to Canada..
> 
> Cheers


the 30 odd men have been laid off from vancouver office , the problem with Vancouver office is orgaqnisation, the formsn etc are too young there are no forman over 26 mad to be honest, no wonder they are ready to go under .


----------



## belcher

spartans said:


> Never ever thought it was there duty in fact it is mine I am letting people know that it is not a bed of roses, u are obviously a Flynn employee or wotever I am only trying to give advice you seem to be trying to undermine any advice on this forum so it seems to me you are anti british


i assure you i am not, i urge you to take legal action against them if they fired you wrongfully. 

Anti British?


i couldn't care who you are, you should be sticking up for your workers rights and making a more secure workplace for the next immigrant that may work for them... letting them get away with it once would let them get away with it twice.

I think the under par wages and the wrongful dismissal is an issue people should be aware of and check out... but you guys should be taking these issues up aswell.

The help getting home, or the British heritage is irrelevant in my opinion.


----------



## britplumber

Irish-Lad said:


> Hey britplumber are you in Canada at the moment? I'm a fully qualified plumber hoping to emigrate ASAP I'm finding it hard to find a company willing to take me on before i move to Canada do you no of any plumbing companies or agency's I could try u can mail me back if you have any info for me thanks.


Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## irishgirl33

spartans said:


> the 30 odd men have been laid off from vancouver office , the problem with Vancouver office is orgaqnisation, the formsn etc are too young there are no forman over 26 mad to be honest, no wonder they are ready to go under .


I can understand you abviously have issues but somehow i dont think we are getiing the whole story here.
I know for a fact that that there Foreman are not all under 26.
I know a Glazing Foreman that works for Flynn in Vancouver and he is 34 and he is one of the youngest.
And the way that you have accused Belcher for working for Flynn and for being anti British when clearly he didnt suggest any of the above.

I do hope you find a way to resolve your situation. have you looked for another job?Flynn are not the only Glazing firm in Vancouver.


----------



## britplumber

Irish-Lad said:


> Hey britplumber are you in Canada at the moment? I'm a fully qualified plumber hoping to emigrate ASAP I'm finding it hard to find a company willing to take me on before i move to Canada do you no of any plumbing companies or agency's I could try u can mail me back if you have any info for me thanks.


Yes i am working in Calgary you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## berrrty

Hi, I got my letter offer email Thursday to work in Saskatoon. Just wandered if anyone knows what it is like there and how the office is run there as I've seen on here that some of the offices aren't organised very well!! Also il be bringing my partner and 3 young children (7,6,4) over after the 3 months so wandered about schools and activities for them? And what is a good place to go, I've heard the east side is best??


----------



## TQuiring

Hi berrrty,
My name is Travis Quiring and I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and would love to help you out with any questions about Saskatoon. There are some people who believe the "east side" is better but there are many nice places in Saskatoon on both sides. If you would like I can forward you some information on the areas of the city and the schools in those areas.




berrrty said:


> Hi, I got my letter offer email Thursday to work in Saskatoon. Just wandered if anyone knows what it is like there and how the office is run there as I've seen on here that some of the offices aren't organised very well!! Also il be bringing my partner and 3 young children (7,6,4) over after the 3 months so wandered about schools and activities for them? And what is a good place to go, I've heard the east side is best??


----------



## berrrty

Hi that would be really great if you could give me any info u can on any thing in Saskatoon. 

Thank you


----------



## berrrty

TQuiring said:


> Hi berrrty,
> My name is Travis Quiring and I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and would love to help you out with any questions about Saskatoon. There are some people who believe the "east side" is better but there are many nice places in Saskatoon on both sides. If you would like I can forward you some information on the areas of the city and the schools in those areas.


Hi that would be really great if u can give any info on Saskatoon that would be good to know for us, (good and bad).

Thank you


----------



## TQuiring

Sure thing berrrty, when do you plan on moving and will you be renting to start. If you can give me a bit of an idea as to how much you are willing to spend on rent I can give you info on specific areas and the schools in them.


----------



## belcher

TQuiring said:


> Hi berrrty,
> My name is Travis Quiring and I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and would love to help you out with any questions about Saskatoon.


You trying to get customers or somthing? just weird how you start off all your posts with that same introduction...


----------



## TQuiring

I state my career because I believe that as an individual that trades in real estate in an area it is my duty to be knowledgable about and represent my city well. I love Saskatoon and if I can help anyone moving to or thinking about moving here then I feel I am doing my job. And hey, if I help someone out and they choose to use my services once they are settled in here I do not have a problem with that.


----------



## berrrty

TQuiring said:


> Sure thing berrrty, when do you plan on moving and will you be renting to start. If you can give me a bit of an idea as to how much you are willing to spend on rent I can give you info on specific areas and the schools in them.


I've got loads of paper work to go through and fill out so probably looking at coming over in about 3/4 months. We will be renting to begin with, looking to spend 1300 - 1600. How much are 4 bedroomed houses to rent as that is what we will be wanting? Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------



## berrrty

Does Anyone know what site I can get a police check from please?


----------



## irishgirl33

*police cert*



berrrty said:


> Does Anyone know what site I can get a police check from please?


hi
you need to go to the ACRO website and download forms .


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> hi
> you need to go to the ACRO website and download forms .


Thanx il do that in a min then.


----------



## TQuiring

It might be a little hard to find a 4 bedroom, not impossible but might be a bit difficult. Would you be able to manage with a 3 bedroom? Flynn in located in the north end of Saskatoon, if you would like to be closer to there, I would recommend one of the north end areas. I can't seem to post links on here but if you would like to search the areas; Silverwood Heights, Lawson Heights, River Heights and North Park. There also may be some places available in Hampton Village, which is located a bit more west but still easliy accessable. These are all very nice areas close to each other. Lawson Heights has a nice mall and there are grocery stores nearby. There are good schools in these areas as well. In my opinion the north end of Saskatoon is still one of the best areas in the city. I would suggest an internet search on these areas and a map of Saskatoon, that will show you where these are located and a bit more details on these areas and if you have any other questions don't be afraid to ask me. As time grows closer to your move I can help find some properties that are available as well.


----------



## berrrty

That will all be very useful thank you and we will start checking them areas out. We see some 3 bed properties advertised with basements, this is something we don't have in England, would it work if we went for a 3 bed with basement and used the basement for a bedroom? How much Is a 3 bed to rent roughly? 

Thank you


----------



## TQuiring

Hi Berrrty, sorry for the delay in responding, I was out of town this weekend. Most homes here that have basements do have a bedroom in the basement although due to safety concerns unless there is an accessable and large enough window in the basement the room cannot be called a basement. Most people use them as such anyway but there is a concern if there is a fire in the home. In the areas I mentioned the rents would be approx $1300-2000 per month.


----------



## berrrty

Hi

Does anyone know if it would be worth me taking my own tools with me when I go to Saskatoon or buying new when I get there? 

Thanks


----------



## TQuiring

What kind of tools are you talking about? It might be better to bring them depending on the shipping costs.


----------



## berrrty

im a ganger over here so i have a stack of tools, all sorts, think i will sell them all with my van and start again, im sure flynn will provide most of them any way


----------



## TQuiring

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term "ganger". I would suggest contacting Flynn to find out what they would supply or if they will offer you a credit for tools or they might even have a corporate account you can buy through for a discount.


----------



## berrrty

Hi
Has anybody gone to work for Flynn at the Saskatoon branch if so can u give any advice or heads up about the temporary accommodation I might be put in? I.E caravan or castle?!?! Lol!!


----------



## irishgirl33

berrrty said:


> Hi
> Has anybody gone to work for Flynn at the Saskatoon branch if so can u give any advice or heads up about the temporary accommodation I might be put in? I.E caravan or castle?!?! Lol!!


Not sure of that area but i know in Alberta the Caravans are more like houses.there great ,very big and everything you need. t.v ,internet,telephone.kitchen. 
In B.C the lads were put in a Motel so all depends.
good luck


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> Not sure of that area but i know in Alberta the Caravans are more like houses.there great ,very big and everything you need. t.v ,internet,telephone.kitchen.
> In B.C the lads were put in a Motel so all depends.
> good luck


Sounds good, thank you


----------



## irishgirl33

berrrty said:


> Sounds good, thank you


Def the great thing about Flynn is the chance to come on your own for the first three months where they will pay your accomadation etc. as its a chance to save some money and at least you can check out some areas for when your familiy joins you.


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> Def the great thing about Flynn is the chance to come on your own for the first three months where they will pay your accomadation etc. as its a chance to save some money and at least you can check out some areas for when your familiy joins you.


Yea that's what I'm going to do then my partner and 3 kids will come out after 3 months. Sounds like a very good company, do u or ur partner work for them?


----------



## irishgirl33

berrrty said:


> Yea that's what I'm going to do then my partner and 3 kids will come out after 3 months. Sounds like a very good company, do u or ur partner work for them?


thats great. hope all goes well for you.
yes my husband works for them.


----------



## sasnafrak

Think twice before moving to Canda if your planning to work for Flynn, They lay people off all the time , they are unreliable and you can't survive without money here.


----------



## berrrty

sasnafrak said:


> Think twice before moving to Canda if your planning to work for Flynn, They lay people off all the time , they are unreliable and you can't survive without money here.


Hi sasnafrak
Do u have personal experience of this from Flynn? Could you tell me what went wrong with them please as I will be bringing my partner and 3 children over too? 

Thank you


----------



## belcher

berrrty said:


> Hi sasnafrak
> Do u have personal experience of this from Flynn? Could you tell me what went wrong with them please as I will be bringing my partner and 3 children over too?
> 
> Thank you


There is a few discgruntled people in this thread with problems with flynn, but they seem to be just dissapointed that everything was not exactly like they hoped.

It seems they forgot to equate for lack of work in some trades in winter and others fell ill and could not work anymore.

Having said this i have never worked for flynn myself so dont know how the company operates,.


What is your husbands ocupation?


----------



## irishgirl33

belcher said:


> There is a few discgruntled people in this thread with problems with flynn, but they seem to be just dissapointed that everything was not exactly like they hoped.
> 
> It seems they forgot to equate for lack of work in some trades in winter and others fell ill and could not work anymore.
> 
> Having said this i have never worked for flynn myself so dont know how the company operates,.
> 
> 
> What is your husbands ocupation?


I agree with you .People seem to forget that in the construction industry,people are laid off for short periods all the time ,all over the world and also you need money to survive no matter where you live,not just in Canada.

saying that my husband has worked for Flynn since last september and he has been lucky to get a day off.so no complaints in that department.
also they do provide you with accomadation and transport for the first 3 mths of your arrival plus they refund the price of your flight.dont know many employers that do that for you.
its tough to make a living at the moment no matter where you are,but you have to work for it as well.


----------



## sasnafrak

Well I have worked for 2 years with Flynn and been laid off 3 times first time 5 weeks then 8 weeks and now they tell me at least 12 weeks .
I've had enough now they are a shower, time to move on this time.


----------



## sasnafrak

I have read quite a few posts on here and to be honest it seams to be the same one's all the time praising Flynn.
All I can imagine is they are the lucky ones at the moment to be honest.


----------



## irishgirl33

sasnafrak said:


> I have read quite a few posts on here and to be honest it seams to be the same one's all the time praising Flynn.
> All I can imagine is they are the lucky ones at the moment to be honest.


really sorry that this has happened to you.
but can you explain why you have been laid off? no work or weather?
what trade are you in? roofing? glazing? etc
and what part of canada are you in.

i agree maybe we have been just lucky,not sure. but i think its only fair to give people good and bad experiences.esp people that are thinking of making the move. i know before we moved i took every word so seriously on this forum and had a lot of mimi heart attacks for no reason at all.

good luck


----------



## sasnafrak

No work for the Glazing department in Surrey office Vancouver weather has never been a problem for Glazers although it rains a hell of a lot, would'nt want to be a roofer they never get enough hours because of rain.
Well av had my fill and to be honest iit has worked out very expensive move, somewhere warmer me thinks


----------



## berrrty

I am set on making the move now, no turning back now, and ur scaring me, I'm moving with my 3 kids and girl frend and if it all turns sour it will be a big prob, me being me I think, I'm sure I will make it work but I'm leaving England becuas a shortage of work, I thought it was booming over there, hope ur not scare mongering !!


----------



## TQuiring

Saskatoon is a world away from Surrey, don't worry berrrty you will be fine here i'm sure.


----------



## Dsouts

Hi. reginaangulin

Flynn Canada are a reputable glazing/roofing/cladding company. Probably one of the biggest in Canada. They have been a sub contractor to me on at least three of my projects and I can say that if all things are equal, they are a good company to work for. At the moment the UK economy is not good what with the double dip and all. Here in Canada the economy is not hugely better. But the way I look at things is that there is only one way the economy can go and that is up. So if Flynn are providing three months assistance, then I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. I do not know your circumstances, but if I was in a similar position, I would go for three months at least and see what happens..........what an adventure!!!! By the way I emigrated to Canada in 2008. I was also employed by a Canadian company who were doing interviews in London. I also have a family with young children and we are loving the BIG LIFE in BC. A lot depends on your attitude to risk because when we came over the mantra we kept saying to ourselves to keep us positive was...if it all went wrong, I would rather be unemployed with the beautiful mountains and ocean around me rather than almighty blighty and chips. And hey, you can always go back home....


----------



## belcher

Dsouts said:


> Hi. reginaangulin
> 
> Flynn Canada are a reputable glazing/roofing/cladding company. Probably one of the biggest in Canada. They have been a sub contractor to me on at least three of my projects and I can say that if all things are equal, they are a good company to work for. At the moment the UK economy is not good what with the double dip and all. Here in Canada the economy is not hugely better. But the way I look at things is that there is only one way the economy can go and that is up. So if Flynn are providing three months assistance, then I wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. I do not know your circumstances, but if I was in a similar position, I would go for three months at least and see what happens..........what an adventure!!!! By the way I emigrated to Canada in 2008. I was also employed by a Canadian company who were doing interviews in London. I also have a family with young children and we are loving the BIG LIFE in BC. A lot depends on your attitude to risk because when we came over the mantra we kept saying to ourselves to keep us positive was...if it all went wrong, I would rather be unemployed with the beautiful mountains and ocean around me rather than almighty blighty and chips. And hey, you can always go back home....



thats what i have been saying, i have never worked for the company or know much about them, but heck if you are willing to move to another country but not without a single risk involved you are not really willing to move to another country.


----------



## lfcbigbert

I am in the completion stage of my visa its been approved by Canadian government and i am looking forward to the big move,
i am leaving my wife and kids back at home for the first three months,

all this talk of lay offs sounds a little scary.


----------



## glasshock

*Flynn*



lfcbigbert said:


> I am in the completion stage of my visa its been approved by Canadian government and i am looking forward to the big move,
> i am leaving my wife and kids back at home for the first three months,
> 
> all this talk of lay offs sounds a little scary.


I've been working within the facade industry for 30 years now and all over the world. I am in my first week at Flynn and they have been the most helpful of any company I have ever worked for. I'm a PM at the Edmonton branch for the glazing side.
Fantastic...only been a week but I really wouldn't worry guys. I moved back to the UK from a stint in Bangkok back in Jan 2011. I'm already out again with my family. The UK's on its way out...very sad. If Flynn doesn't work out for you ...they are hiring here in every warehouse you pass and you will earn more than you can in the UK as a Glass Professional. It just shows the current state of our country. I'm not suggesting you get a warehouse job but it's just an example of the money you can earn if the worst happens. The good news is, the construction industry here is booming and with all the oil here (200 years worth) it's set to take over the world when the Middle East dries up. People are lovely, countrysides fantastic, works booming and ...they have a summer. Flynn (so far) have been fantastic ...lets see. I'm not sure as to the packages for glaziers and roofers so I'd make sure you dig your heels in....I secured mine and of course it was a drop from the Middle east and Asia but it's all about quality of life. PM me if any of you want help...no problem.
I have no second thoughts about my family joining me here in a few weeks.
Cheers all ....Mike.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

Well I'm a very happy person , I've just booked my flights for Edmonton Canada , Flynn have been very helpful in every way , I can't wait to get out there I'm even looking forward to snowboarding in the winter. I too came on this site to find some information out and got in contact with some great people who put my mind at rest . But i am also looking forward to meeting some of my friends who have been working for Flynn for a good few months now and all i am getting back from them is rave reviews they are LOVING IT.I am sorry to say that the UK is on the way down,in every way possible ,and in the construction industry too My motto is " One life , Live it " what have you got to lose.


----------



## berrrty

Hi, I've emailed police certificate and all other documents needed to Flynn last week, does anyone know what happens next and how long it takes?
Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33

berrrty said:


> Hi, I've emailed police certificate and all other documents needed to Flynn last week, does anyone know what happens next and how long it takes?
> Thanks


is this the first package u have send them? if so then they will apply for your LMO which can take anything really from 4 wks to 16 wks.then once you have a positive LMO you can aplly for your TWP at POE.
What branch of Flynn are you going to work with?


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> is this the first package u have send them? if so then they will apply for your LMO which can take anything really from 4 wks to 16 wks.then once you have a positive LMO you can aplly for your TWP at POE.
> What branch of Flynn are you going to work with?


Yes it's the first lot we have sent them. I will be going to Saskatoon.


----------



## berrrty

Hi, does anyone know the best route i can take from uk to saskatoon?


----------



## berrrty

Hey, I have now got my package through from Flynn and ready to book flights, does anyone know a good airline to go with? Also is there a flight that goes straight to Saskatoon or will I need to go via somewhere else first? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ManchesterGhostRider

Where are you flying from? I booked my flights through air transit which were quite cheap , or air canada depends where your flying from.


----------



## berrrty

ManchesterGhostRider said:


> Where are you flying from? I booked my flights through air transit which were quite cheap , or air canada depends where your flying from.


I was going to fly from London but could go from elsewhere if it's cheaper!


----------



## berrrty

Hi, my partner has been in Saskatoon for 4 weeks now and me and our 3 children are booked to fly out on the 9th September to be with him. 
I don't know what kind of things I need to get my visa once I land in Toronto as he had a package sent to him from Flynn. I know I need a police certificate and $150 each for our visas but that's all I know! 
Can anyone help me and tell me what other things I will need to show immigration?

Thank you


----------



## berrrty

TQuiring said:


> Hi berrrty,
> My name is Travis Quiring and I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and would love to help you out with any questions about Saskatoon. There are some people who believe the "east side" is better but there are many nice places in Saskatoon on both sides. If you would like I can forward you some information on the areas of the city and the schools in those areas.


Hi, my partner has now been in saskatoon since 9th July, the company he is working for is putting him up with free accommodation but me and our 3 children are flying out to him on the 9th September and we are looking to rent a 3/4 bed house (or 3 bed with a basement) that is in a good area with a good school and shops. 
Any help you could give us as to where would be a good area to raise a young family would be appreciated. 
Many thanks


----------



## irishgirl33

*flynn*

flynn put a package together for us when we followed my husband out.get your hubby to ask.good luck


----------



## berrrty

irishgirl33 said:


> flynn put a package together for us when we followed my husband out.get your hubby to ask.good luck


Excellent, il get him to ask. Thanks


----------



## Bal_irl

Hello everyone!
We live in Manitoba and came from Ireland.
My husband is a glazier.
We plan to move to Alberta.
Could you give us advice where to send a resume to Flynn???
Maybe you know a manager which we could send to??
Thanks.


----------



## Roxyrockerz

*Roofer job*

Hi my husband has been offered a job as a roofer with Flynn Canada.He is very excited but also nervous about giving up a job here in Scotland and things aren't what they seem.He was told a few different things at the interview to what the letter of employment actually states.Has anyone gone over to work as a roofer for them?


----------



## Roxyrockerz

Hi my husband just got a roofing job with Flynn does your husband still work for them?


----------



## Donavann

Well I am hopefully traveling on Wednesday to Edmonton, to start for Flynn ash permitting What level are you at now. My wife and 3 kids, are following in a couple of weeks.


----------



## spartansman

Roxyrockerz said:


> Hi my husband just got a roofing job with Flynn does your husband still work for them?


I don't want to be a scare monger but Flynn are ****e, Especially for roofing, they lay off all the time due to the weather, either too hot or too cold, you will regret it trust me I know.
I worked for them for one year between 2011 and 2012 I got laid off regularly, some of the brits were left destitute geting on average 12 hrs a week sometimes, Flynn will tell you anything to get you there . also beware of people on here telling you otherwise as they are Flynn employees paid to post positive things, You would be better off working for Clark Builders. anyway I work back in the Uk now good luck.


----------



## Roxyrockerz

Seriously?where abouts were you working.He is giving up everything to go there.


----------



## spartansman

Roxyrockerz said:


> Seriously?where abouts were you working.He is giving up everything to go there.


I worked in vancoucer then Edmonton I moved to Clark builders and most of the brits came fro flynn all with the same story, anyway i retired back in the uk happy doing small jobs, we sold our house and moved lock stock and barrell only to be laid off constantly, we lost everything and now have a rented house


----------



## Roxyrockerz

Thats shoking they have promised him the world basically.Hes going to Saskatoon in June they mentioned a union rate or something I thought this might be to cover you when you couldnt work because of the weather but we dont really have a clue.


----------



## spartansman

they pay union rate if it's a union site normally they pay the brits less than everyone else because they are tied to an Lmo, usually when you start you do get work but the weather has a lot of negatives, I don't know a single person who got what they where promised. you have to work 3 months before employment insurance kicks in, (dole) the insurance is deducted from your pay, I hate scaring people but everyone should know what they are letting themselves in for. There is another firm Thermal installations who pay good money . remember your not tied to flynn if it doesn't work. get another lmo off other firms as mentioned


----------



## Roxyrockerz

Thanks for the info its the most honest ive had yet.He is a bit scared now as we were hoping to move to a better life but better to know than go blind.cheerz


----------



## spartansman

well he can get lmo off other ones you just go over the border for new permit so not all doom and gloom, don't get me wrong it is a better life , cold in the winter though, try the west british columbia if you don't like the cold


----------



## luvcanada

spartansman said:


> you have to work 3 months before employment insurance kicks in, (dole) the insurance is deducted from your pay,


Your comments are very negative and do not give a very balanced view. Employment insurance is paid by everyone with a salary. It comes out of everyone's pay. This is not unique to Flynn. I am not associated with Flynn but think that a more balanced view should be given.


----------



## spartansman

I never said it was unique to Flynn, read the post, all I am saying is they should be carefull working for them scumbags


----------

